# Harvey Table Saws?



## jrowe88 (Jun 13, 2020)

Hello folks,
Does anyone know much about the Harvey table saws, especially the new "Alpha" line?

The "Ambassador" C300-30/52 look exactly like the recently discontinued Grizzly 0690/0691 (and a ShopFox model), which seem to have been around for a decade or more and are well reviewed and very nice looking. Harvey uses a European-style "L" fence, which looks nice and claim a few other unspecified updates from their OEM saws. All-in-all a really nice saw.

I also have been contemplating the new Alpha HW110S-36 which sports a little extra rip width and a 31 1/2 deep table and comes with a fancy, high-quality "Compass" miter gauge. It has a router table extension option which may be appealing, along with other production accessories. 4 HP motor seems beefy enough for more than any task. The Titanium Nitride table top option is kind of cool tool, but seems like a $300 extravagance. Any ideas if they OEM'd this model as well? I do not see any saws with the same shape (motor cover on the right) and larger table.

Anyway, would love to hear practical experience from owners (there is literally 1 youtube unboxing/setup at the moment for the C300 and no reviews-though it seems safe to count the Grizzly 0690 as relevant), thoughts, or inside knowledge.

I am not interested in speculation on China vs. Taiwan manufacturing. In fact, if you dig there are a couple great articles from the time Harvey purchased Bridge City Tools and it appears the Harvey owner is committed to high-end manufacturing and innovation.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

i dont but im interested in the harvey saws myself,looks like a great saw for the money.ill keep an eye on this thread and see what is said.i dont think there are many guys here that have one yet,someone just bought one but hadn't yet used it to review.


----------



## RichBolduc (Jan 30, 2018)

Harvey makes a lot of tools and rebrands them for other companies. Grizzly being one of them

Rich


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

Been making all of them from the sound of it, so if you like a saw, ask a Harvey rep if they can beat a XXXXXX and see what they say.

If none of the listed places rings a bell to you, pick the top of the list. WoodWerks in Columbus Ohio. They have decent help, and could give straight answers, plus they sell ALL of the makes that are said to have been made by Harvey all these years. Except Grizz, but they know all about Grizz.

If it was me calling I'd ask for a heads up against the SawStop, seems to be the saw to beat these days.

https://www.harveywoodworking.com/a/store-locator


----------



## GrantA (Jul 19, 2014)

jrowe88 you should put your location in your profile, I might be able to set you up with a cabinet saw.


----------



## jfynyson (Jan 11, 2016)

Nice looking machines but too bad they are not also selling jointers and planers to match. I sent them a question asking if those were coming but never received any response…


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

Harvey is one of the OEMs. Look at the parts diagrams and you will see common parts with Powermatic, Grisly and others. This has been discussed several times in this forum.

Quality of the tool is dependent on what the brand specified. If it is bid as cheap junk, they build cheap junk. If bid with tighter tolerances and better bearings, that is what is built.

I have their band saw and like it. Just can't justify a cabinet saw as my contractor actually does everything I need, but I would buy the Harvey C300. Just a nice big heavy saw with what I consider the most important feature, a riving knife. Yea, the PCS is a nice saw too, just a lot more money. I wish the new Unisaw did not have a rep as total junk as I like the features.

Look in the review section and search on it in the forums.


----------



## zeekstah (Jul 28, 2020)

I'm also interested in the alpha series. One question is 2hp sufficient for a TS?


----------



## ShottsZ (Aug 18, 2020)

I just ordered an ALPHA HW110LC-36P 10" 2HP Cabinet Table Saw and hope to have it up and working by the end of the month. I have been looking at the Grizzly 0771 and the Fusion F2 for the last year, but the Alpha went on sale and I could not turn it down. I have a small workshop and wanted a cabinet table saw that could used 120v or 240v and could be moved when not being operated. I have been using a Bosch contractor table saw for the last 15 years and I hope the Alpha is an up grade. One of the problems with a contractor table saw is their weight and at 411 lbs I believe the Alpha should provide a better base for my cuts. I hope to provide my experience as soon as get it installed.

Here is the link:

https://www.harveywoodworking.com/collections/table-saws/products/alpha-hw110lc-36p-10-cabinet-table-saw


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

Is 2 HP enough? Well, I run a Ridgid 1 3/4 HP and I can rip/taper a 3 inch oak table leg like cutting butter. But ONLY after I bought a good CMT rip blade. When I was using a "Fusion" or my T2000, it was under-powered in a rip.

I use a Diablo 60 and 90 tooth cor crosscuts, so I would say yes it is enough. But, I really want that Ambassador 3 HP. Just can't justify the price.


----------



## Geronimowsb (Jul 31, 2020)

Any updates? , I am looking at the c300 and this looks good as well.


----------



## jrowe88 (Jun 13, 2020)

The best I can tell is that the "Alpha" line has the guts of the now retired Laguna Platinum table saws with several updates (motor, table, fence, miter). The "Ambassador" are pretty close to Grizzly, ShopFox and other models as per previous mentions in this thread.

If someone actually has bought one of these, it would be fantastic to hear your experiences. Every time I think I'm ready to pull the trigger I get worried about cutting off my fingers and are drawn back to the SawStop PCS route….

One important note, if you are considering buying something from Harvey (or Bridge City) definitely sign up for their mailing list. It gets annoying, but there are literally daily "flash" sales-be patient and you'll save 10ish %. I think all the table saws have some sort of sale going on now.


----------



## Geronimowsb (Jul 31, 2020)

They have their miter gauge on sale right now as well. The router table for the c300 is out of stock and will be available in October after a redesign. They have responded to all of my emails pretty quickly. I have noticed the shipping is now cheaper as well for some reason.


----------



## Mike_in_STL (Dec 8, 2016)

That Harvey Alpha looks a LOT like my Laguna Diamond Platinum saw:









I wonder if the over blade dust collection would directly fit it. Very interesting.

If that Harvey is what the Laguna was based off of, or is, I'm excited that there may be accessories available.

I can tell you I have been nothing but pleased with my Laguna. With 4hp of power it is far from under powered, and the build quality and fit and finish it top notch.


----------



## metolius (May 26, 2016)

In this youtube video, hand models assemble and dialin a 2HP alpha 110LC.

I am not shopping, but am watching for options; because maybe next year.


----------



## Woodmaster1 (Apr 26, 2011)

I am sure each saw comes with a six foot invisible rabbit. That's for those old enough to get the reference.


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

Are you saying some of us are old, Elwood?


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

i dont get it so hey im still young i guess ;-)


----------



## Geronimowsb (Jul 31, 2020)

I got the joke lol. I also ordered a c300 30, with mobile base, zero insert , miter gauge .


----------



## Geronimowsb (Jul 31, 2020)

Well Harvey sent me a referral link for 15 percent off , I wasn't planning on another big purchase , maybe a bandsaw next month. If someone wants it. Not sure if I am allowed to post it here , I can email it or messenger on fb .


----------



## Mike_in_STL (Dec 8, 2016)

I heard back from Harvey, they built the Platinum for Laguna. The current version of the Alpha has a longer infeed to the blade. Kinda wish Laguna had gone that route, more infeed would be nice.


----------



## LVWorkshop (Aug 30, 2020)

I decided to bite and bought the Harvey c300-50 today. I'd been on the fence between that and the grizzly g1023. Got an email from Harvey this morning with a promo code that knocked the price down to 1399 from 1799 (it was on sale for 200 and the code took off another 200). First cabinet saw so I'm hoping it's a worthwhile pick up. I'll start a topic when it comes.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> I decided to bite and bought the Harvey c300-50 today. I d been on the fence between that and the grizzly g1023. Got an email from Harvey this morning with a promo code that knocked the price down to 1399 from 1799 (it was on sale for 200 and the code took off another 200). First cabinet saw so I m hoping it s a worthwhile pick up. I ll start a topic when it comes.
> 
> - LVWorkshop


good to hear,ive been watching this thread and my interest is picking up.


----------



## Mike_in_STL (Dec 8, 2016)

Oh, yeah, the current line of Alpha accessories will fit my Laguna Platinum. That has me super excited. Especially since they have an overblade dust collector enabled shield that is a direct drop in upgrade.


----------



## ShottsZ (Aug 18, 2020)

I got most of her put together yesterday. I still have the dust collection system to install and some calibration, but so far I am very happy with my purchase. Most of the adjustments have been very minor.








I do think that I will change her from 110v to 220v. Harvey sent all the parts I need to swap out, so it should be pretty painless.


----------



## Madeonroe (Mar 3, 2020)

I am seriously considering Harvey, but cant decide between the HW110C or C300. I like the idea of more power on the C300 but like the table depth (infeed support) of the HW. Dust collection arm might be nice too. Look forward to a full review from ShottsZ


----------



## geggry (Jul 24, 2020)

I just purchased the Harvey Alpha HW110LC-36P. I had been looking at both the Ambassador C300-30 and the C200-30. I liked the C300-30 but Harvey gave me an offer on the Alpha that was too good to turn down. There were three things that appealed to me about the Alpha: 31" deep table, Hi-Lo indicators on the fence, and the miter gouge; seems more improved than a regular miter gauge. This is an upgrade from the Delta 36-5000. I have only had it for a little over 2 years and I knew that I was going to outgrow a 1 HP motor sometime in the near future. I am starting a project which calls for cutting 4×4s and 2×6s and such. Reading this thread helped me choose the Harvey brand, and I wish that I had heard about them before I bought the Delta. Will update you guys on the setup and use when I get it in.


----------



## Geronimowsb (Jul 31, 2020)

What's the shipping time on the tables? I am at day 11 with no shipping. Also second guessing if I want the bigger 50" table. I don't have a code but it's an extra 100 bucks.


----------



## geggry (Jul 24, 2020)

Geronimowsb, I am sorry to mislead, but I just ordered and paid for it on 9/13. It's been 2 days now and no shipping for me also. I hope yours ship soon, then there will be hope for me. Take it easy.


----------



## tcb00 (Sep 16, 2020)

I ordered one on 31. August and it still has not shipped. I have been in contact several times with Harvey's customer service, but they've not proven especially helpful. Among other things, it takes them several days just to respond to any question, so its all rather frustrating.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

hmmm ive been watching this thread considering one myself but with all this talk of shipping problems and long waits to get a response is making me rethink it.


----------



## jrowe88 (Jun 13, 2020)

Yeah, it doesn't quite seem like they have a big US operation for sales, support, service. Although, that is also one of the reasons the prices are lower than Grizzly, SS, Jet, etc… Before you attribute delays all to them, look around though as I understand there are shortages across the industry due to increased demand from folks having more time at home in their shops. Woodcraft was telling me the SawStop contractor saw, for example, was months out. One of the Laguna's this summer I was looking at had a 2-3 mos. backlog.


----------



## Mike_in_STL (Dec 8, 2016)

2 - 3 months…that's funny. Before I received my Platinum Diamond saw from Laguna, I had ordered a 36 inch F3. I waited 6 months before they discontinued the saw and offered me the Platinum. I ordered the F3 saw in January. I got the Platinum 2 weeks after I accepted the substitution. That was June 2019.


----------



## Geronimowsb (Jul 31, 2020)

> I ordered one on 31. August and it still has not shipped. I have been in contact several times with Harvey s customer service, but they ve not proven especially helpful. Among other things, it takes them several days just to respond to any question, so its all rather frustrating.
> I have had rather fast response to emails, and they said everything was available for shipping the week before I ordered. So this won't make me to happy. I almost might cancel just to wait on a flash sale for a better deal.
> - tcb00


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

i can understand the shipping delays due to high volumn right now but it's the response time of several days for answers to emails that bothers me.ill keep watching and see where this goes.im really liking there saws.


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

I would not expect anything different from Grizzly. I was ready to buy an 8" jointer, but it was perpetually on back order." Coming in soon….). While waiting I found a used Delta long bed 8" for one third the price. They saved me money and lost a sale.


----------



## CWWoodworking (Nov 28, 2017)

It's all about if they got them state side.

They can have them on order, they can have them built in China, they could be on the boat. The fact is, until they clear customs, nobody can give a real answer. They can guess. The pitfall of importing.


----------



## Madeonroe (Mar 3, 2020)

> Well Harvey sent me a referral link for 15 percent off , I wasn t planning on another big purchase , maybe a bandsaw next month. If someone wants it. Not sure if I am allowed to post it here , I can email it or messenger on fb .
> 
> - Geronimowsb


Id take that referral if you got it I think i'm going to take the chance and order. Even with all the delay stories.


----------



## Geronimowsb (Jul 31, 2020)

> Well Harvey sent me a referral link for 15 percent off , I wasn t planning on another big purchase , maybe a bandsaw next month. If someone wants it. Not sure if I am allowed to post it here , I can email it or messenger on fb .
> 
> - Geronimowsb
> 
> ...


 pm sent.


----------



## tcb00 (Sep 16, 2020)

A quick update: I opened my email today to find a shipping notice. The saw is due here Tuesday next week. On the delayed responses, I sent my last inquiry four days ago and have yet to have an answer.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Assuming the machining of the fences and whatnot are accurate, those look like nicely appointed saws for the money. Reminds me of the old INCA cabinet saws I had a couple of. The INCA saws weren't built really tough but they are precise.


----------



## Mike_in_STL (Dec 8, 2016)

I can say that the fence that came on my Laguna Dovetail saw is accurate. I have mine set with 2 thousands of an inch of toe out. It is different than the fence that is provided on the Harvey Dovetail saw now, but since it's the same manufacturer, I would believe that precision is probably carried through to the new saws.


----------



## jrowe88 (Jun 13, 2020)

@mikeinstl, I think you are right; also considering Harvey owns Bridge City and their whole proposition is about precision tools bodes well. If I didn't already have an Incra miter, I'd seriously consider their miter gauge that is sold separately, but comes with the Alpha (https://www.harveywoodworking.com/products/compass-miter-gauge-mg-36). On fences, I personally prefer the aluminum euro-style high-low fences that they ship with (and Laguna favors).


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

man i gotta stop checking here,that alpha is calling me closer each day-lol.


----------



## Madeonroe (Mar 3, 2020)

Anyone have any real world experience to share on these? I'm torn between the HW110LC and C300. Wondering if the power of the C300 is worth it, and just add the bells and whistles later(miter, overhead dust, etc.). The larger table on the HW is nice also. If anyone knows if the 2hp motor is sufficient for most "serious hobby" woodworking i'd probably lean HW.


----------



## Geronimowsb (Jul 31, 2020)

Well, after I emailed them a couple hours ago about the 15% off code not working, they answered with not much help but said they would look into it again So far they have a good turn around on communication with me. Then my table got prepared to ship ,per another email. Day 12.


----------



## LVWorkshop (Aug 30, 2020)

I picked up the c300-50 on the 10th and got a shipping notice today. I'll do a longer breakdown/review once it gets here and I wire it up.


----------



## Madeonroe (Mar 3, 2020)

Ordered today. They are doing a 21% discount for their 21st anniversary apparently. Just popped up on their site. Decided on the HW110LC-36. I'll update on my experience as well.


----------



## Traksion (Dec 2, 2015)

> Ordered today. They are doing a 21% discount for their 21st anniversary apparently. Just popped up on their site. Decided on the HW110LC-36. I ll update on my experience as well.
> 
> - Madeonroe


Oh man! I just spun the wheel and got a 21% coupon too. Seems like I have no choice now but to buy haha! Hopefully the boss… er… wife feels the same way!


----------



## Madeonroe (Mar 3, 2020)

> Ordered today. They are doing a 21% discount for their 21st anniversary apparently. Just popped up on their site. Decided on the HW110LC-36. I ll update on my experience as well.
> 
> - Madeonroe
> 
> ...


Ask for forgiveness? lol. I just told the wife I "save X dollars" instead of spent X dollars.


----------



## Traksion (Dec 2, 2015)

I really like the accessories and the extra deep table of the HW110… but its a bummer that the right side of the table top is not cast iron. My current saw (Ridgid TS3650) has a full size CI top (44W x 28D). The C200 has a similar size CI top, but the HW110 only has a 29.75W x 31.5D top, the right wing is some other material. Probably doesn't make much of difference I suppose though?


----------



## northwoodsman (Feb 22, 2008)

> Ordered today. They are doing a 21% discount for their 21st anniversary apparently. Just popped up on their site. Decided on the HW110LC-36. I ll update on my experience as well.
> 
> - Madeonroe
> 
> ...


Show her a picture of the big, beefy, shiny Harvey saw, a Festool Kapex and a Festool Domino XL and let her decide which item you should spend $1500+ on.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

went and spun the wheel got 21 off,now im tempted to use it…....real tempted-lol.


----------



## Geronimowsb (Jul 31, 2020)

Showed up a couple days ago, putting it together soon.


----------



## Geronimowsb (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## Geronimowsb (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## Geronimowsb (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## Madeonroe (Mar 3, 2020)

Slap that thing together and let us see that thing in action!


----------



## Austinb37 (Oct 1, 2020)

Hi folks!

Has anyone put their hands on the alpha series from harvey? If so, what did you think of the build quality relative to a new Laguna or SawStop?


----------



## Austinb37 (Oct 1, 2020)

Also, if anyone has a coupon code for Harveywoodworking.com they would be willing to send me, I would greatly appreciate it. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Geronimowsb (Jul 31, 2020)

> Also, if anyone has a coupon code for Harveywoodworking.com they would be willing to send me, I would greatly appreciate it. Thanks in advance!
> 
> - Austinb37


 sign up for the emails. It seems that is the best way for discounts. The 21percent sale they had was off full price. Same or a little more than their better email sales. The link they sent me is a pia to get to work if it does. The manual needs alot of work but used mine for some minor things yesterday. Cuts like butter.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Also, if anyone has a coupon code for Harveywoodworking.com they would be willing to send me, I would greatly appreciate it. Thanks in advance!
> 
> - Austinb37
> sign up for the emails. It seems that is the best way for discounts. The 21percent sale they had was off full price. Same or a little more than their better email sales. The link they sent me is a pia to get to work if it does. The manual needs alot of work but used mine for some minor things yesterday. Cuts like butter.
> ...


what was the blade? the saw doesn't cut anything.


----------



## tcb00 (Sep 16, 2020)

I know many are waiting to hear from people who have one of the new Harvey cabinet saws, especially those interested in buying one. I was planning to write up a detailed account but five weeks after placing my order I am on my second saw and still have not cut a single piece of wood. Problems have included: rust, quite a bit; power cable damaged by packaging; and cupped extension wings. I am waiting to hear back from Harvey as to what they're prepared to do at this point. The saw isn't exactly safe to use, as the bowed extension wing will push the work piece into the blade as it rises over the length-wise cupping, while without the extension wing there is only 9.5 inches or so of support right of the blade. There is much that's good about these saws-the size of the table top being at the top of the list (from the top of the bevel at the front of the table to the fully-elevated blade is 14 inches). But really what I'm saying here is if you're thinking of buying one, you might-unlike myself-want to hold off until the reviews come in. Hopefully my experience will prove the exception. However, there's no indication yet as to what they rule might be.


----------



## geggry (Jul 24, 2020)

Good news!! I just got a text msg that my order for the Alpha HW110 has been shipped. Today makes 36 days since order.


----------



## DaveMills (Jan 17, 2020)

> - Geronimowsb


Any feedback on the miter gauge? That's one cool looking gauge, just wondering if it works as well as it looks!


----------



## tcb00 (Sep 16, 2020)

It does look good and comes in a lovely box. But I've found its not without problems, and so have been using my old miter gauge ($40 off Banggood and very good indeed) with an Incra fence and stop block. The problems with the Harvey miter gauge may be resolvable-I've just not had the time to look into it. But they are: 1. face of fence not perpendicular to table; 2. face of red fence extension and of main fence not co-planer; and 3. where the fence attaches to the guage, the fence is several millimeters above the table top, which means it leans over and/or scrapes along the table top at its far end. Given no. 2 I don't imagine it'll support work up to 36"-though it certainly would up to a foot or so, and look good doing it. But out of the box it is functionally not as good as my existing set up, which was much cheaper, required no adjustments to be perpendicular, doesn't scrape along my table top or lean over and supports work solidly up to 36" or more. I got the Harvey miter gauge with my table saw, though to buy it separately, at least at the list price, would cost close to $400, which I can't say I think it worth.


----------



## DaveMills (Jan 17, 2020)

Ah, that's disappointing. Hopefully you can get it tuned up and working well. For the money, you'd expect better though.


----------



## Novamr99 (Oct 9, 2020)

I used it to cut a six foot invisible rabbet.


----------



## Mike_in_STL (Dec 8, 2016)

> I used it to cut a six foot invisible rabbet.
> 
> - Novamr99


Didn't that make a mess on your table saw?


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> I used it to cut a six foot invisible rabbet.
> 
> - Novamr99
> 
> ...


it probably does mike but you cant see it -lol.


----------



## Mike_in_STL (Dec 8, 2016)

I'm so glad someone else saw my humor. Thanks Pottz.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> I m so glad someone else saw my humor. Thanks Pottz.
> 
> - MikeinSTL


tough crowd!


----------



## Novamr99 (Oct 9, 2020)

Didn't that make a mess on your table saw? 
-Sawdust makes me whole-Mike in STL

Yeah, it did. but it was all just little wood pellets so I used them in my smoker.


----------



## clagwell (Dec 20, 2018)

> Didn't that make a mess on your table saw?
> -Sawdust makes me whole-Mike in STL
> 
> Yeah, it did. but it was all just little wood pellets so I used them in my smoker.
> ...


I don't think I would use rabbet pellets in my smoker.


----------



## Novamr99 (Oct 9, 2020)

I don't think I would use rabbet pellets in my smoker.

-Dave, Tippecanoe County, IN-- Is there a corollary to Beranek.s Law that applies to dust collection?

A little too hare raising for you?


----------



## clagwell (Dec 20, 2018)

> A little too hare raising for you?
> 
> - Novamr99


Just kinda bugs me.


----------



## Mike_in_STL (Dec 8, 2016)

LOL


----------



## Novamr99 (Oct 9, 2020)

Just kinda bugs me.
-Dave, Tippecanoe County, IN-- Is there a corollary to Beranek.s Law that applies to dust collection?

It's not that daffy.


----------



## j4827930 (Oct 29, 2020)

Just ordered the C300-30 on oct 28th. I actually bought the Laguna F3 first but was later told it was on back order, so I cancelled it. Then I was very close to ordering the Grizzly 1023 until I ran across Harvey. I'm looking forward to getting this saw, Ill post updates from shipping and receiving and powering this thing up.


----------



## Madeonroe (Mar 3, 2020)

> I know many are waiting to hear from people who have one of the new Harvey cabinet saws, especially those interested in buying one. I was planning to write up a detailed account but five weeks after placing my order I am on my second saw and still have not cut a single piece of wood. Problems have included: rust, quite a bit; power cable damaged by packaging; and cupped extension wings. I am waiting to hear back from Harvey as to what they re prepared to do at this point. The saw isn t exactly safe to use, as the bowed extension wing will push the work piece into the blade as it rises over the length-wise cupping, while without the extension wing there is only 9.5 inches or so of support right of the blade. There is much that s good about these saws-the size of the table top being at the top of the list (from the top of the bevel at the front of the table to the fully-elevated blade is 14 inches). But really what I m saying here is if you re thinking of buying one, you might-unlike myself-want to hold off until the reviews come in. Hopefully my experience will prove the exception. However, there s no indication yet as to what they rule might be.
> 
> - tcb00


Is the extension wing steel? I just got my 110 Friday and the right wing is a phenolic material and seems flat. Curious if they changed it. Haven't got it completely assembled yet, messed up my rail height :/


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

so many mixed opinions im glad i waited to here more.


----------



## geggry (Jul 24, 2020)

I just got the HW110 in today. I will be posting pics of the unit once I start assembling it. Hopefully tonight. I also ordered a zero-clearance but it was not delivered with it and no status from Harvey. Will let you guys know. Yes Madeonroe, the right extension wing is a phenolic material. I asked Harvey rep if a cast iron wing could be order and he said no, that they do not make one for that model saw.(That's what I was told)


----------



## geggry (Jul 24, 2020)

Question guys. The Harvey table saw I just received, HW110LC-36P, has two little "notches" on either side of the arbor. The included saw blade has two little holes that those notches fit into. Never seen that before.

Does anyone know of a good saw blade mfgr that has blades that can fit that type of arbor?

Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

> Question guys. The Harvey table saw I just received, HW110LC-36P, has two little "notches" on either side of the arbor. The included saw blade has two little holes that those notches fit into. Never seen that before. - geggry


 Picture, or dimensions please?

Two thoughts:
1) Might be able to use 'knock out' arbor design like used on smaller 6-8" portable worm drive saws decades ago? Have never seen a 10" table saw using one. The diamond arbor can be found on newer commercial grade 10-1/4" portable saws.

2) Could be newer European arbor design used on panel and CNC saws? Leitz from Germany offers saw blades with index holes around center hole. Have seen the 3 holed arbor blades at my local sharpener sold by Leitz. Freud sells 250mm OD blades with side holes for panel/sliding saws. These are not something your local Woodcraft or Rockler will stock, as they are used on commercial grade saws.

TBH - would not be surprised to read about Euro design arbor on that saw. It does one of the few fence designs that meets EU TS standards. 

Best Luck!


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

These are usually for EU saws, and supports arbor brakes (the holes keep the blade anchored when the brake is applied to prevent the blade from getting undone.

Most if not all reputable blade MFG provide blades for these arbors.



> Question guys. The Harvey table saw I just received, HW110LC-36P, has two little "notches" on either side of the arbor. The included saw blade has two little holes that those notches fit into. Never seen that before.
> 
> Does anyone know of a good saw blade mfgr that has blades that can fit that type of arbor?
> 
> ...


----------



## geggry (Jul 24, 2020)

Thank you CaptainKlutz and PurpLev for answering so fast. Very good adive.


----------



## geggry (Jul 24, 2020)

I was reading through the manual and found that those "tabs" on the arbor flange can be just unscrewed off. Now a regular blade can fit on there. Thanks for the advice though…


----------



## Madeonroe (Mar 3, 2020)

In case anyone is interested Harvey released the cast extension wing for the HW110 table saw. I ordered one today, no way was i satisfied wit the phenolic wing. Price is reasonable for 200.

Here is my referral link for 10 bucks off too. http://harveytools.refr.cc/markcutshaw


----------



## wjbender (Dec 2, 2020)

Any updates on Harvey? I am seriously looking at the Ambassador C200-30


----------



## LowShoe (Jan 8, 2021)

I just purchased the HW110S-36P52P on a New Years sale promotion (January 3). I spoke to the sales team and it is supposed to ship today (January 8). I did have an issue when ordering. They have the "Router Table System" as a check box on the ordering screen which I thought was the Router Table Extension and Router Fence. However, when I spoke to them they stated that it was only the fence. It was misleading on how that was presented since if both were separate they should have auto populated both the fence and the table. So I cancelled that part.

I'll let you know more about the saw once I set it up and try it out.


----------



## Mike_in_STL (Dec 8, 2016)

> I just purchased the HW110S-36P52P on a New Years sale promotion (January 3). I spoke to the sales team and it is supposed to ship today (January 8). I did have an issue when ordering. They have the "Router Table System" as a check box on the ordering screen which I thought was the Router Table Extension and Router Fence. However, when I spoke to them they stated that it was only the fence. It was misleading on how that was presented since if both were separate they should have auto populated both the fence and the table. So I cancelled that part.
> 
> I ll let you know more about the saw once I set it up and try it out.
> 
> - LowShoe


I have had a pretty extensive conversation with Harvey about that saw and my Laguna Platinum Dovetail saw. Turns out, Harvey built the Laguna. The Harvey has a longer infeed which would be nice on the Laguna but everything else is fundamentally the same. The 4 HP motor is a beast and has no cares what you run through it. Mind the spinny bits, they will bite.

Oh, yeah, mine isn't titanium coated either, but a good coat of paste wax has sealed the cast iron for me with no problems.

Here's a vid of the Nickle test. https://youtu.be/fO6A-dIcZbo

Did you get the 36 or 52? I have the 52 and love it. It's really nice to be able to get a full sheet of plywood on the table and have authority to cut it.

If you have any questions, let me know, I'll try to answer based on what I know and have.


----------



## LowShoe (Jan 8, 2021)

MikeinSTL

Can hardly wait for the new saw. Someone is coming to pick up my Unisaw tomorrow. I got the 52. I got spoiled with the 52" Unisaw rip distance. I don't have a lot of room in my shop so everything is on wheels. The new saw will be too. I'll post some pics once I get it assembled.

Several things sold me on this saw and the dove tail trunnion was one of the things. Also, I like the high/low fence and the miter.

Thanks for your response


----------



## LowShoe (Jan 8, 2021)

I just received the email that the saw was shipped yesterday along with the tracking number. It is expected to arrive next Friday. Good thing because the purchaser of my Unisaw just drove away with the saw on his trailer.

I'll post pics and update this thread when it arrives.

MS


----------



## RokR8d (Jan 18, 2021)

I'm seriously considering an Alpha 36, so thanks to all who are contributing real world feedback. As a stop gap I grabbed a Makita 36v track saw, and really think that will do much for specific sheet good chores, but overall I don't think the Makita with my existing contractor table saw will get me where I want to be. Thx for the information, look forward to more.


----------



## JPin (Feb 5, 2021)

Hi! I just joined today.

I am also considering the Alpha 36. I was looking at the Laguna F2 but found Harvey. Looking forward to your reviews.

Thanks,

JP


----------



## RubbberDucky (Feb 3, 2021)

Considering the Alpha 36 too. I would really like to hear more about their support and I am wondering about parts availability in the long term. A lot of the other major manufacturers seem to offer the availability of parts for many years and I wonder what this will look like for Harvey.

Their HQ is 3 hours from me so I was thinking I might take a road trip to pick up the saw there.


----------



## LowShoe (Jan 8, 2021)

JP

So far I really like the machine. I have also posted a first impression in the reviews. The Laguna F3 is a closer match. The dovetail trunnion is stout and appears to be the same as the F3. It is also really smooth. The Alpha also has a 4 HP motor.

I cut up some 1-1/2 thick oak over the weekend and it had no issues with no burning.

Let me know if you have any other questions.

MS


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

hmmm very curious that so many "new" members all of a sudden popped up with an interest in harvey saws? smells funny, looks funny,probably is "funny!!!


----------



## LowShoe (Jan 8, 2021)

So far they have been pretty good. They didn't send mobility kit with the original shipment. They were holding it to ship with the zero clearance. They finally shipped it and it will arrive on Tuesday.

I have had good luck getting them late in the day. They have responded to emails within 24hrs.

However, I don't think that they have a big staff.

I understand that some Laguna and Grizzly parts are interchangeable. I also left a first impression on the reviews.

MS


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> So far they have been pretty good. They didn t send mobility kit with the original shipment. They were holding it to ship with the zero clearance. They finally shipped it and it will arrive on Tuesday.
> 
> I have had good luck getting them late in the day. They have responded to emails within 24hrs.
> 
> ...


good too know because ive been watching this thread since the beginning.from what ive heard is they make saws for a few different names out there including laguna.i may pull the trigger myself.


----------



## LowShoe (Jan 8, 2021)

MALOOF

I kind of stumbled on them last year. Stumpy Nubs had one of their miters and I checked out their website.

I was looking for a new saw so I signed up for newsletter. Over new years weekend they had a three day sale and I decided to make the purchase. Harvey bought Bridge City Tools around 2012. The have been OEM for several Mfg and have been making tools in pacific rim. Fairly new to North America and Europe.

Don't know about any one else but they have also been doing a lot of marketing too.

So far I'm happy with the machine and I feel that the quality is very good. The only part that needed adjustment was the t-square fence. Even that was close.

MS


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> MALOOF
> 
> I kind of stumbled on them last year. Stumpy Nubs had one of their miters and I checked out their website.
> 
> ...


ha ha no im not sam maloof,i wish i was because id be very famous and well to do.i was just quoting him.yeah so far from what ive seen they make an damn nice quality saw,so im getting close.


----------



## JPin (Feb 5, 2021)

> JP
> 
> So far I really like the machine. I have also posted a first impression in the reviews. The Laguna F3 is a closer match. The dovetail trunnion is stout and appears to be the same as the F3. It is also really smooth. The Alpha also has a 4 HP motor.
> 
> ...


MS,

Thanks for the info. I will take a look at your review.

Did you purchase your saw with the optional cast iron wing?

Have you or anyone else had a delivery to your house in which you have a steep driveway to your garage? I have a steep driveway. Any problems with delivery?

I am a new member but not a new woodworker. Lol!

Thanks,

JP


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> JP
> 
> So far I really like the machine. I have also posted a first impression in the reviews. The Laguna F3 is a closer match. The dovetail trunnion is stout and appears to be the same as the F3. It is also really smooth. The Alpha also has a 4 HP motor.
> 
> ...


jp when i saw a few newbies jump on this thread i got real suspicous! but you sound legit so ill welcome you to lumber jocks.


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

I keep going back to the C-300. For one thing, it has about the longest distance blade to front edge of 12 1/2 inches where the Laguna F3 is just over 8. Ridgid and most saws tops are standard 27 inch deep. A few are deeper. The Xacta, and the Harvey Alpha. But that does not always give you more front room. Rear, who cares, I got a 5 foot outfeed table. Right side is a laminate. So what. My Ridgid it was air.

With a good thin kerf blade, my Ridgid TS3660 can rip 3 inch oak. With a combo blade, it would choke on a 2×4. I suspect 2 HP induction motor would do anything short of 3 inch purpleheart.

Really fighting with myself. C-300 ( 1500), Baileigh, ( 2800) or PCS. (3200) I suspect the Baileigh is the best saw. PCS of course the brake, and Harvey right there for half the price. Not too sure I like the fence and will have to modify the dust port to the back and larger.


----------



## metolius (May 26, 2016)

Thinking about where I am at to support the power… I suppose the Alpha w/ 4HP motor may require 30AMP 240v with 10G wire. Does that sound right ?


----------



## JPin (Feb 5, 2021)

> JP
> 
> So far I really like the machine. I have also posted a first impression in the reviews. The Laguna F3 is a closer match. The dovetail trunnion is stout and appears to be the same as the F3. It is also really smooth. The Alpha also has a 4 HP motor.
> 
> ...


No problem. I have been lurking out here for a long time but decided to join today. I see you are from SoCal. I am from NorCal.

I have been looking for a new cabinet saw. I have a Delta contractor saw which is about 10 years old. I want a saw that is easy to make adjustments and cuts wood square. My Delta is old and worn out, like me! Lol!


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> JP
> 
> So far I really like the machine. I have also posted a first impression in the reviews. The Laguna F3 is a closer match. The dovetail trunnion is stout and appears to be the same as the F3. It is also really smooth. The Alpha also has a 4 HP motor.
> 
> ...


hey im getting their.old woodworkers dont wear out we just turn to dust-lol.


----------



## JPin (Feb 5, 2021)

> JP
> 
> So far I really like the machine. I have also posted a first impression in the reviews. The Laguna F3 is a closer match. The dovetail trunnion is stout and appears to be the same as the F3. It is also really smooth. The Alpha also has a 4 HP motor.
> 
> ...


Just call me dusty…lol


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> JP
> 
> So far I really like the machine. I have also posted a first impression in the reviews. The Laguna F3 is a closer match. The dovetail trunnion is stout and appears to be the same as the F3. It is also really smooth. The Alpha also has a 4 HP motor.
> 
> ...


LOL!


----------



## LowShoe (Jan 8, 2021)

Dusty

I had an email this morning from Harvey. They actually have a sale on Ambassador line of table saws (February 6, 2021).

MS


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

> Thinking about where I am at to support the power… I suppose the Alpha w/ 4HP motor may require 30AMP 240v with 10G wire. Does that sound right ?
> 
> - metolius


Yes.


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

Think I'm going to do it. I did figure out, some saws have a shorter distance from blade to front edge, but with a T-square fence, one could just bolt a 2×2 or 2×3 steel box to the front and mount the fence rail to it.


----------



## LowShoe (Jan 8, 2021)

Yes. The manual recommends a 30 Amp 220 circuit. However, it says motor draws 16 Amps but may draw more on start up.

I had a 30 Amp circuit so it was not an issue.

MS


----------



## LowShoe (Jan 8, 2021)

TVRGEEK

I measured my saw today. 
Front to blade 14-1/4" 
Front to center of blade 19-1/4" 
Table 31-1/2" 
Other table dimensions are in the manual. You can download at their website.

MS


----------



## JPin (Feb 5, 2021)

> Dusty
> 
> I had an email this morning from Harvey. They actually have a sale on Ambassador line of table saws (February 6, 2021).
> 
> ...


MS,

Dusty? LOL!!

I received the email too.

Thanks,

JP


----------



## JPin (Feb 5, 2021)

Does anyone know how long the Alpha tablesaws are on sale?


----------



## LowShoe (Jan 8, 2021)

JP

The flyer says 00:00AM February 8th.

MS


----------



## JPin (Feb 5, 2021)

> JP
> 
> The flyer says 00:00AM February 8th.
> 
> ...


I deleted my email. Thanks!


----------



## JPin (Feb 5, 2021)

> JP
> 
> The flyer says 00:00AM February 8th.
> 
> ...


MS,

Was the sale for the Ambassador line or Alpha line or both?

JP


----------



## JPin (Feb 5, 2021)

Does anyone know if the Alpha table saw sale ends tonight?


----------



## DaveMills (Jan 17, 2020)

> Does anyone know if the Alpha table saw sale ends tonight?


One thing about Harvey is the continual sales and price changes. I'm not a fan of this marketing strategy, but if you miss this sale, I bet there will be another one very soon.


----------



## LowShoe (Jan 8, 2021)

The sale ends at midnight tonight(2/7) but I think it is for the ambassador line. Dave Mills is right because they seem to rotate their sales regularly.

MS


----------



## JPin (Feb 5, 2021)

> Does anyone know if the Alpha table saw sale ends tonight?
> 
> One thing about Harvey is the continual sales and price changes. I m not a fan of this marketing strategy, but if you miss this sale, I bet there will be another one very soon.
> 
> - Dave Mills





> The sale ends at midnight tonight(2/7) but I think it is for the ambassador line. Dave Mills is right because they seem to rotate their sales regularly.
> 
> MS
> 
> - LowShoe


Thanks guys! 
I sent Harvey an email on Friday about the Alpha 36". I will see what they say about the price.


----------



## RubbberDucky (Feb 3, 2021)

Harvey sent out an email saying that their Chinese New Year Mega Sale begins tonight. I'd wait, the current "discounts" appear to be regular prices. Maybe this "Mega Sale" will be an actual sale price?


----------



## JPin (Feb 5, 2021)

> Harvey sent out an email saying that their Chinese New Year Mega Sale begins tonight. I d wait, the current "discounts" appear to be regular prices. Maybe this "Mega Sale" will be an actual sale price?
> 
> - RubbberDucky


I saw this on their web site too. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Mike_in_STL (Dec 8, 2016)

> Thinking about where I am at to support the power… I suppose the Alpha w/ 4HP motor may require 30AMP 240v with 10G wire. Does that sound right ?
> 
> - metolius


Funny thing about my Harvey made Laguna Dovetail Platinum…the switch is wired with the NEMA Configuration: 6-15P 15 amp plug. Has the - - style connector on it. Even with that being the case, I still wired to a 30 amp twist lock outlet with my extension cord.

I'm not totally certain about the Harvey but I would imagine it's the same switch. The cable coming out of he switch is stiff, but I don't see any issues and haven't had any problems.


----------



## LowShoe (Jan 8, 2021)

The plug is a NEMA 6-20P. Also the power cord is short about 5 ft. I had to fabricate an 8ft extension cord to reach my outlet which was at the end of the extension table. Not a big deal but that was another $30.

MS


----------



## Mike_in_STL (Dec 8, 2016)

Interesting. I wonder if the switch was changed.


----------



## JPin (Feb 5, 2021)

Disappointed with Harvey's Mega Sale. They raised their shipping to $329.

Did anybody make a purchase?


----------



## LowShoe (Jan 8, 2021)

When I bought mine on January 3rd the shipping was $259. Delivery to Florida was on the12th. The shipping weight was 770 pounds.

MS


----------



## JPin (Feb 5, 2021)

> When I bought mine on January 3rd the shipping was $259. Delivery to Florida was on the12th. The shipping weight was 770 pounds.
> 
> MS
> 
> - LowShoe


They just happen to raise the shipping the day before the sale. Oh well….


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

Mine is due on the 15th.


----------



## JPin (Feb 5, 2021)

> Mine is due on the 15th.
> 
> - tvrgeek


Which model did you get?


----------



## RubbberDucky (Feb 3, 2021)

> Disappointed with Harvey s Mega Sale. They raised their shipping to $329.
> 
> Did anybody make a purchase?
> 
> - JPin


They also raised the price of the Alpha HW110LC-36P by $10 if I am not mistaken. Pretty annoying. Their business practices don't seem to be great. Making me consider Laguna Fusion F2 more heavily.


----------



## JPin (Feb 5, 2021)

> Disappointed with Harvey s Mega Sale. They raised their shipping to $329.
> 
> Did anybody make a purchase?
> 
> ...


Yeah, the only thing with Fusion is the distance from front edge to the middle of the blade is a little over 13". 
Harvey's is 18.9".

5 more inches to work with is really nice.


----------



## LowShoe (Jan 8, 2021)

I got the Alpha 52P. The New Year deal was actually $100 less. So far I am very satisfied with the purchase. Very solidly built and the quality of the fit and finish is excellent. Miter is excellent but getting used to euro style fence.

BTW I have seen several Harvey and Bridge City tools in James Hamilton's (Stumpy Nubs) shop in some recent videos.


----------



## JPin (Feb 5, 2021)

> I got the Alpha 52P. The New Year deal was actually $100 less. So far I am very satisfied with the purchase. Very solidly built and the quality of the fit and finish is excellent. Miter is excellent but getting used to euro style fence.
> 
> BTW I have seen several Harvey and Bridge City tools in James Hamilton s (Stumpy Nubs) shop in some recent videos.
> 
> - LowShoe


Cool, Ii will take a look.

BTW, I just bought the Alpha HW110LC-36P with Right Wing Cast Iron extension. Very excited about the saw but not the price! LOL!


----------



## PLShutterbug (Feb 16, 2021)

I just bought the HW110LC-36p as well on their Presidents Day sale. I felt the price is exceptional even with the higher shipping (didn't realize it had just gone up).

The saw is shipped standard with a phenolic (? I think that is what their rep said) right-side extension table. I'm thinking of ordering the cast iron extension too, and using the CI extension just off the main table and the phenolic one off that.

Those of you who bought the saw:
- what do you think of the phenolic extension? Do you like it?
- do you think the cast iron extension is worth getting as well?
- can the phenolic extension be routed to become a router table?
.


----------



## MikeJ70 (Jul 18, 2018)

I've been dreaming about upgrading to a cabinet saw and these just went to the front of the list. I'm not sure on which one I would go with though. I like the larger table on the Alpha, and I like the 3 hp motor on the Ambassador. I know the 2hp motor option on the Alpha would be more than enough for most cuts, but would I ever regret not going with a 3+ hp motor.

On the flip side, my electrical run back to my panel would be about 100 feet so not sure if 10 awg would be enough for a 30 amp ckt that long that is needed for the 4 hp motor. I'll have to do some calcs to see but the extra $1000 for the 4 hp motor puts it close to the price range of Saw Stop and Powermatic.

Since 3hp seems to be the industry standard for most cabinet saws, I find it strange that they would offer a 2hp or 4 hp for the Alpa model. Is the beefier trunnion on the Ambassador that they advertise that much better? I'm also not sure on that fence. It looks nice, but I'd like to get my hands on it to see for myself.I guess I'll have to wait for more reviews to trickle in to be able to make a decision. I live in Minnesota and I don't think anyone nearby is carrying these yet, but maybe as these gain popularity someone like Woodcraft or Rockler will start carrying them here. I'm not ready to purchase yet so I have plenty of time to wait and see.


----------



## PLShutterbug (Feb 16, 2021)

> I've been dreaming about upgrading to a cabinet saw and these just went to the front of the list. I'm not sure on which one I would go with though. I like the larger table on the Alpha, and I like the 3 hp motor on the Ambassador. I know the 2hp motor option on the Alpha would be more than enough for most cuts, but would I ever regret not going with a 3+ hp motor.
> 
> On the flip side, my electrical run back to my panel would be about 100 feet so not sure if 10 awg would be enough for a 30 amp ckt that long that is needed for the 4 hp motor. I'll have to do some calcs to see but the extra $1000 for the 4 hp motor puts it close to the price range of Saw Stop and Powermatic.
> 
> ...


Mike, I've been using a 2.25HP Craftsman 12" for over 25 years and never had a problem with it. I just ordered the HW110LC-36P 2HP. I think unless you are doing lots and lots of cuts in full 3" material 2HP is just fine.


----------



## MikeJ70 (Jul 18, 2018)

> Mike, I've been using a 2.25HP Craftsman 12" for over 25 years and never had a problem with it. I just ordered the HW110LC-36P 2HP. I think unless you are doing lots and lots of cuts in full 3" material 2HP is just fine.
> 
> - PLShutterbug


Yeah, I agree. I've been using a 1-1/2 hp Delta contractor saw for over 20 years so I know the 2 hp will be more than enough for most cuts and there is enough debate out there on should you go 1-3/4, 3 or even 5 hp so we don't need to beat that horse any more. I could probably get by with that saw for the rest of my life and do just fine, but there is a desire to upgrade to a cabinet saw to get a better fence, better dust collection, and smoother cuts so I might as well throw in more power too.

Congrats on your new saw. Why did you choose to go with the saw you did? Did you debate at all or did you just see it and decide that was the saw for you? I think I would order the cast iron extension too if I decide to go with that saw. Make sure you post a full review when you get it. Like jrowe88 said in the original post, not much out there on them, but it does sound like there have been a few on here that have recently purchased one.

I'm curious how long has Harvey been offering their tools here in the states (under the Harvey brand)? I haven't read a woodworking mag in quite a few years so I haven't been subjected to very much advertising for woodworking products. The first I ever heard of this brand was a few days ago on another post on here.


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

Been setting mine up. So far, so good. Not powered it up yet as I need to gat a 6-20r for my drop cord. Due Sunday if Amazon pulls through. Made my own mobile base and am working on my outfeed/workbench.

I have a list of nit-pick things I will post after I have done a few projects. As far as quality, so far, the throat plate is warped and there is a ding in the MDF wing. Table is nice and flat. All parts are there. Instructions could be better, but I guess if you can't figure out how to put one together, you are probably not bright enough to use one.


----------



## PLShutterbug (Feb 16, 2021)

> Been setting mine up. So far, so good. Not powered it up yet as I need to gat a 6-20r for my drop cord. Due Sunday if Amazon pulls through. Made my own mobile base and am working on my outfeed/workbench.
> 
> I have a list of nit-pick things I will post after I have done a few projects. As far as quality, so far, the throat plate is warped and there is a ding in the MDF wing. Table is nice and flat. All parts are there. Instructions could be better, but I guess if you can t figure out how to put one together, you are probably not bright enough to use one.
> 
> ...


TVRGeek, looks nice.

Hung at Harvey told me that the right extension is not MDF (particleboard covered with a plastic skin) but solid phenolic, a hard, stable plastic. Was yours in fact MDF?

Tell me about that router table insert. I want that too - years ago I routed a square hole into a piece of 3/4" hardwood plywood, built my own acrylic top and mount my Bosch B1450 plunge router into it when I need it. I screw it onto the front edge of my shop cabinet or clamp it onto one of the wings of my old saw to use it. My hatred of this awful "solution" hadn't driven me to buy a real router table until I saw you can use an extension wing and now the light bulb is all lit up. I gotta have a real router solution now.

Cost is an issue, mainly because I'm cheap. I'm considering another plywood table rather than spending $450 for the Harvey cast iron table. I would buy a new Bosch router to dedicate to the table and a JessEm RoutRLift so I have a precise up/down action. My hope is to use the saw's fence with the aluminum fence on the right side of the T-bar. Would this work?


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

Router table is the SawStop table. Fits Kreg size plates. I got it from Amazon as I get free shipping and that is a big deal when dealing with cast iron. I already had a Rockler fence, though I am to going to modify it a bit. I thought I paid about $270 for it, but I see it listed for $390 now. Fits the standard 27 deep tables.

I use a Tridon router so no extra expensive lift. It has a built in precision screw lift. I will see if I need to add a box below it, or if the port works well enough. Quite true, the cost of a table, fence, plate, lift and router climbs up real fast!

The* Formica over PB wing on a steel frame *is 13 1/2 inches wide. I could have used it instead of the 10 inch iron wing, but I decided I am going to make a tray below the table to hold push sticks so the 4 inch gap is to my advantage.

It would be easy to route a square recess in it to drop in a router plate. Then route for a T-slot. Use the saw fence to hold a DIY MDF box fence for dust collection, stops, hold-downs etc. Lots of plans out there.


----------



## PLShutterbug (Feb 16, 2021)

> Router table is the SawStop table. Fits Kreg size plates. I got it from Amazon as I get free shipping and that is a big deal when dealing with cast iron. I already had a Rockler fence, though I am to going to modify it a bit. I thought I paid about $270 for it, but I see it listed for $390 now. Fits the standard 27 deep tables.
> 
> I use a Tridon router so no extra expensive lift. It has a built in precision screw lift. I will see if I need to add a box below it, or if the port works well enough. Quite true, the cost of a table, fence, plate, lift and router climbs up real fast!
> 
> ...


So .. you have the left cast-iron wing, the main table, the right cast iron wing you bought extra, a 4" gap where you'll build a push-stick storage area, and then the SawStop router table?

I just looked on SawStop's site and they actually have three router tables: the 27" you show, a 30" and a 32". The 27" is $265. Perhaps you saw the larger tables, which are $390 and $430 respectively? Anyway.

I probably just need to get over my cheapness and fork out for the Harvey table. I think I can talk them into a discount on it with free shipping, since I'll never be able to afford another saw this will set me up for life. Then I'll either get a lift or look at your Tridon - maybe that is the better solution.

I'll keep thinking.


----------



## LowShoe (Jan 8, 2021)

I too plan on heading in that direction. I picked up a JessEm lift last year. I already have a router that I am going to dedicate to the table. I also pick up a piece of 3/4" phenolic coated plywood. Hope to put this together in a couple of weeks. I fabricated a fence out of some 80 20 aluminum. Even added a micro adjuster. I'll post pics once I'm done.


----------



## LowShoe (Jan 8, 2021)

I too plan on heading in that direction. I picked up a JessEm lift last year. I already have a router that I am going to dedicate to the table. I also pick up a piece of 3/4" phenolic coated plywood. Hope to put this together in a couple of weeks. I fabricated a fence out of some 80 20 aluminum. Even added a micro adjuster. I'll post pics once I'm done.


----------



## PLShutterbug (Feb 16, 2021)

> Been setting mine up. So far, so good. Not powered it up yet as I need to gat a 6-20r for my drop cord. Due Sunday if Amazon pulls through. Made my own mobile base and am working on my outfeed/workbench.
> 
> I have a list of nit-pick things I will post after I have done a few projects. As far as quality, so far, the throat plate is warped and there is a ding in the MDF wing. Table is nice and flat. All parts are there. Instructions could be better, but I guess if you can t figure out how to put one together, you are probably not bright enough to use one.
> 
> ...


Your shop-built mobile base is very nice and intrigues me. Did you weld the pieces together or just bolt them?

I like that you found paint the same shade as the saw. Do you remember the manufacturer and model?

Just angle iron for the horizontal pieces and square cross-section verticals, is that correct?

Looks like you are using 2" or 3" wheels without locks on the corners, and relying on those center pads to hold the saw in place?

Sorry for all the questions - it looks like you thought this through and I'm very interested in something like it. I was about to pull the trigger on the Grizzly all-swivel HD base but this will work better, especially since I could build a cabinet into the middle to hold blades and other stuff. Then everything for the saw is on one portable cart.


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

Just 2 inch angle iron. MIG. Uprights on the router table are 1 inch box as I had built them previously. 
I did not use locking casters. The center feet seem to hold it in place, and I can always use a coat hanger chock. As it is bolted to a 4×5 foot outfeed table, sitting on feet, I don't think it is going anywhere. 
3 inch casters. My table is at 38 inches. I like things a little higher.

A little more progress. Got the outfeed framed. Detail on router table. Got an E-bay magnetic switch for the router. Big dust port is where I'll plug my joiner and planer in. Back side has the switch for the vac. Big cart was my old router table, but it is now a mobile work top.

Headed out to get the outfeed top. Then build the rest of the dust collection jumble. The saw had a large removeable side panel with a 4 inch port in it. I am going to make it a 6 inch right angle.

Only actual defect I have discovered is the standard throat plate is warped and shipping damage left a ding in the PB wing. I won't bother to contact them until I have done some cutting. Fence T could have been welded on more square, but was within adjustment. Blade square to the top was dead on.


----------



## PLShutterbug (Feb 16, 2021)

> Mike, I've been using a 2.25HP Craftsman 12" for over 25 years and never had a problem with it. I just ordered the HW110LC-36P 2HP. I think unless you are doing lots and lots of cuts in full 3" material 2HP is just fine.
> 
> - PLShutterbug
> 
> ...


Mike, I debate everything, endlessly, forever, until it drives my wife so crazy she yells "just make a decision!" Then I agonize for weeks over what I decided. So I research the h##l out of things before deciding.

My factors:

*Blade height*. My Craftsman 12" is direct drive so its blade height is 3-3/8", not much more than 10" saws today which all say 3-1/8". One of my arguments for keeping my Craftsman has been the extra reach of that big blade - I didn't realize until I started researching new saws that there was so little difference. So 12" was no longer a factor - good thing, because 12" saws today are far above my price range.

*Front of saw to blade distance*. One of my nephews just bought the Laguna Fusion F2. I went to his house last weekend and looked it over. It's a nice saw, but when I started looking at its specs I found that it is only 8" to the front of the blade and 13-3/8" to mid-blade. I've felt constrained sometimes trying to crosscut wide boards on my Craftsman, which has a 19" to mid-blade distance, so I can't imagine a shorter distance being acceptable. This alone put the Laguna out of the competition. The extra depth of the table at 31-/2" vs. 27" for others also appeals to me. Unfortunately it is not "standard" and that will increase cost somewhat for accessories (like the cast-iron router extension table) but I can live with that for this increased depth.

*Horsepower*. I've had the Craftsman since 1995 and it's always been able to do what I need. This convinced me that a 2HP motor will do the job. There are other reasons why I don't want larger: cost (limits other things I can get), weight, having to rewire for 30 amps, etc. But in the end, I've never had problems with my current ~2HP saw so see no reason to spend extra for more. For me 2HP is the right size.

*Dust collection over the blade*. I built a dust-collection extension with a 4" port at the bottom of my Craftsman's cabinet and it has cut down on the dust going to the floor but I still end up with a lot of dust from above the blade. I like the over-blade dust collection being offered standard on saws in this range. My nephew showed me how it takes care of about 95% of the dust. That's nice so I added both cabinet and overhead dust collection to my "must have" list.

*Trunnion material*. I wanted cast iron trunnions, more because others have said they are best than my own research. The Laguna has aluminum trunnions. For a hobbyist like me aluminum is almost certainly perfectly fine, but the Harvey has cast iron for the same price (on sale).

*Fence maximum travel*. My Craftsman maximum rip width is 24-1/2" and I've found many times when I wanted to either rip or cross-cut wider than that. I don't like having to make two passes on my 12" sliding miter saw to create a long cabinet side. The Grizzly equivalent (the G0899) is 32" but both the Laguna and this Harvey are 36". For my shop's relatively limited space I think this is a good compromise - the next width is 52" and that is just too big a footprint for my space.

*Weight* is a factor since I have to set up and break down my shop in one bay of my garage. This put pretty much every 3HP or larger saw out of the running - at 500# that's just too heavy. The Harvey at 411# is more than twice the weight of my current saw so I'll have to find or build a really good movement system, but it's doable.

*Other factors in Harvey's favor*
Miter gauge. Their Compass miter gauge looks nice. I'll have to see if it's as good as they say.
Moving fence. Their site says the fence can slide backwards to accommodate wide stock. I like that and look forward to seeing how it works in practice.
Manufacturer. Even though Harvey as a brand is recent in the US, apparently they have been manufacturing saws for big-name brands for years. They also have sold under their own brand name outside the US for many years. The company was founded in 1999. That provided me comfort that their product is probably pretty good.
Before-sale support. I spoke with Hung, their technical manager, for almost 40 minutes the other day. He actually walked from his desk into the shop area and looked at the HW saw to confirm something for me, and he patiently answered all of my questions. (I also spoke with Grizzly about theirs and their rep was equally helpful.) Hung has also responded to questions via email for me. Their US staff is very small and I hope they continue to expand.
240v conversion. To convert from 110v you have to rewire the motor and switch - that's a given. Grizzly requires purchase of a $0.30 part for $9.95, a new 10amp circuit breaker. Laguna requires an entirely new switch, probably just to replace that breaker, at either $58 or $85 depending on where on their web site you look. Harvey provides both a 20amp and 10amp breaker in the box. It's a small thing, but it shows they are paying attention to details that customers will care about and they are not nickel-and-dime-ing me.
Included dado insert. They include a dado insert in the box. I'm still debating whether to add a zero-clearance insert to my order or just build one in the shop like I've done for my Craftsman. It's an $80 add-on.

In the end, the 36" rip width and deep table decided it for me when I also got an email from them about their Presidents Day sale where basically they knocked off the shipping price.

The other saw in the competition was the Grizzly G0899, but by the time I made these two saws apples-to-apples the Grizzly was more expensive. Too bad, because I live only two hours from Grizzly's HQ in Bellingham, WA.

Probably more than you were looking for, but that's the way I roll, man. I hope it is helpful.

Now I just gotta sell my Craftsman so I don't end up with two saws in the garage. And wait patiently for the next six weeks until my new toy gets here.


----------



## PLShutterbug (Feb 16, 2021)

> Just 2 inch angle iron. MIG. Uprights on the router table are 1 inch box as I had built them previously.
> I did not use locking casters. The center feet seem to hold it in place, and I can always use a coat hanger chock. As it is bolted to a 4×5 foot outfeed table, sitting on feet, I don t think it is going anywhere.
> 3 inch casters. My table is at 38 inches. I like things a little higher.
> 
> ...


Really nice!

MIG? Sorry - I'm not familiar with that term.

I recently built an outfeed frame from 1×4s and 2×4s. It bolts to the extension wings and sits on its own feet. I didn't put a top on it because I wanted it to store small and set up fast. I have a 4" wide concrete foundation top just inside my garage wall I set this on when not in use, and I can set it up in about 15 minutes. It's 5'x8' and really helps when cutting down 4×8 plywood panels. I just built a new dresser for my grandson (he helped me too! A lot!) and having the stability of an outfeed mechanism was awesome. Far more precise cuts, just because I didn't have to focus so much on holding onto 80# of 3/4" Baltic birch ply at the same time I was trying to run it through the blade.

I'll need to figure out how either to retrofit this to the new saw or build v2.0, better.


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

Oh yea, Rustolum deep blue. 
Got the top on, Just have to route the T-slot clearance in the morning.


----------



## MikeJ70 (Jul 18, 2018)

> Mike, I've been using a 2.25HP Craftsman 12" for over 25 years and never had a problem with it. I just ordered the HW110LC-36P 2HP. I think unless you are doing lots and lots of cuts in full 3" material 2HP is just fine.
> 
> - PLShutterbug
> 
> ...


Ha ha yeah, I'm the same exact way when it comes to researching. Thanks for the in=depth break down on all of the factors you were looking for. All of the same stuff I've been looking at as well.


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

MIG. Metal-inert-gas. Wire feed welding with Argon/Co2 mix shield gas. As opposed to gas, stick, or TIG. It is amazing all the things you can do or fix when you have a welder.

The saw end sits on the guide rail. I had to run the 2×4s through the planer to get the thickness just right for where I positioned the rails. Plus, it made them strait so easier to work with. Outfeed table feet are just 5/8 hex bolts, washer and nut.

Last bit will be the blast-gate/plenum attachment. I think I know how I am doing that.

You went through many of the same issues as I. 

I asked Laguna about the blade to table front and they admitted they had never thought about it. Well, they are band saw and sliding table folks, so probably never used one. That eliminated the F3 for me. 
I looked at the Griz and SouthBend in the same class. Both sliding trunnion. The triple DRO of the South Bend was attractive until you read the fine print on a Wixey and see how the accuracy decreases with distance. In theory, the dovetail trunnion is more accurate, but there were a few complaints on the Griz about it. I also looked at the SawStop PCS. Nice saw, but about $3200 to $3800. Decided it had too many proprietary parts. 
On the ZCI. I am just going to make a template for my router so I can make a dozen or so. $80 is a bit more than over the top for one. 
The C-300 does not come with the Compass gauge. I have an Osborn anyway. The basic gauge is well made though. It will hang on my band saw. 
No such thing as too heavy. In woodworking massive cast iron is your friend. 
FWIW, I always dreamed of a PowerMatic, but looking today, I don't really see it is any better than the Harvey for half the price. 
C300 came wired for 220. As it is a magnetic switch, current matters, so if converting to 110, it would need a different switch. Good ones are not cheap. 
I only get 32 inch rip. I doubt it wil be a problem. I have an idea how to get about 5 more inches if I built an "L" fence rather than the "T" fence using ReallyCoolTools parts.

Analysis having not cut a piece of wood yet:
It came with all the parts, not beat up, well delivered. 
The fence window sits too high off the scale so hard to get an accurate reading
The window is not a magnifier either. ( I have a plan to fix both) 
Standard insert is warped. Won't ever use it anyway.
No stops on the fence so you could slide it off the end if not watching. Easy fix. 
The fence latch is balky. The flap does not want to fall in line. I may do some tweaking on that. 
Blade guard looks set up for a top port, but does not come with one. I am sure it is generic if I can identify it. If not, make one. 
PB table had a divot in it. Going to hinge it on the left side as additional support for wide boards. 
Fence has good and bad. I think I will probably take the aluminum rail off and put on a pair of MDF/Formica covered rails like a Beismyer fence as I am used to making jigs that ride over the fence. We shall see. The aluminum rail, sitting flat, gives much better clearance for push sticks on thin narrow stock. 
Riving knife finger hole edge was sharp. Filed it down. Easy.

My table for 4×8 sheets is a slab of rigid foam and my Makita battery trim saw. I decided just not to deal with full sheets as I have no helper and they are getting too heavy for me anyway.

My Ridgid sold on Craig's list in 2 minutes. The gentleman even bought my old Jet 1100 dust collector.


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

Plug came. Powered up just fine. Cut the T-slot clearance slots in the outfeed. Tomorrow, it may cut wood.


----------



## LowShoe (Jan 8, 2021)

I've been following this thread for a couple of days but haven't had much time to reply.

I got the Alpha 52p and received it on January 12. The mobile kit arrived last week. I installed it and was not impressed. Better off with a good Bora or Shop Fox. I ended up building a torsion box instead so I can build some storage.

As Mike said the blade was perfect and the fence needed slight adjustments. The fence run smoothly but I also got some slick tape to assist even more. It works great.

I have made enough cuts on this to fill my 50 gallon DC drum half way. There is still some dust inside the cabinet. Also not overly impressed with overhead dust collection.

The saw works great and appears to be very accurate.

I already had the 220 so this was not an issue.

Feel free to ask any questions.

MS


----------



## GRIMLOCK (Mar 2, 2021)

Hey everyone! I'm contemplating between the Harvey hw110lc-36p and Laguna F2. Any comparisons between the two? I've looked at the specs and they're similar. The rip capacity and table depth definitely seems to be a plus for the Harvey. Appreciate your help! I've definitely gleaned some good stuff from the previous comments. This will be my first cabinet saw so really trying to do my homework. Hoping to get a good memorial day sale.


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

So, 
Added a little stop on the far right end of the front fence rail so I don't slide the fence off the rail.
Modified the fence cam ( smoothed and polished the cam lobe). Replaced the full threaded bolt with a partially threaded. Added a bit of foam in the flap slot, so now it works like a dream.
Honed the table with 220 diamond plate. Not as smooth as a $5000 saw, but now much slicker.
Modified the fence indicator window by lowering it to just off the scale. 
Made an MDF fence face, more like I am used to. 
Made a pair of clamp-on front table extenders. 
Blade was dead on square to the table. Got the fence within .002. 
90 degree stop was 90.0 degrees. 
But I am still three weeks out for my new Clear View!
About the only thing other than more jigs is to replace the V-belts with Gates AX series. 
I may or may not spend $70 for a thin kerf splitter. I may not bother and just use full kerf blades. They don't have a thin kerf blade guard.

Grim: The F2 is a light weight aluminum trunnion and it is very short blade to front edge. Basically, a low end contractor saw on a box, AKA Hybrid. I seriously suggest you look at a "real" cabinet saw. The Harvey you mention is a real cabinet saw.


----------



## DAM1ON (Feb 19, 2021)

> So,
> Added a little stop on the far right end of the front fence rail so I don t slide the fence off the rail.
> Modified the fence cam ( smoothed and polished the cam lobe). Replaced the full threaded bolt with a partially threaded. Added a bit of foam in the flap slot, so now it works like a dream.
> Honed the table with 220 diamond plate. Not as smooth as a $5000 saw, but now much slicker.
> ...


Hello, 
My c300-30 was assembled with belts that are too short. There isn't enough travel left to lift the motor up high enough to remove the belt. I literally only moves 1/8" or so. The belt closest to the motor is stretched. I assume it is because they had to hang the motor on the belts and lift it into position, to even bolt it on. This causes the saw to shutter when powering on and off. There is some vibration while running due to the one loose belt, but it doesn't affect the cut quality. Over time though, it will increased the wear on the components.

Which of the gates belts would you recommend?


----------



## LowShoe (Jan 8, 2021)

Grim

I too agree with tvrgeek on the F2. the F3 is a closer model to the Harvey. I too have made some mods to my saw too but not as many.

I tweaked the cam on the T square.
Added slick tape on the fence and both rails.
Added a torsion box for the base and changed out the mobility kit. I didn't like Harvey's wheels. This is a very heavy machine and the wheel they sent just didn't roll well on my floor. I also will be adding some storage on the torsion box. 
I polished the surface too.
I plan on starting on an outfeed table tomorrow. 
I'm not overly impressed with the overarm dust collection. It appears has some blow-by. However, this is a big step up from my old unisaw.

I bought the 52 in January and thus far very satisfied with the purchase. The 4HP has plenty of power. I have cut pine, oak and plywood on it so far and everything is staying true.

As tvrgeek stated the blade alignment out of the box was excellent. T-Square need tweaking and I got it to about the same as tvrgeek. miter was dead on.

I really like the miter. It has eliminated some sled work. I will get a lot of use out of this.

I too would like to find out about the gates belts so tvrgeek please let me know where you get them?

Good Luck


----------



## GRIMLOCK (Mar 2, 2021)

Thank you bit appreciate the comments. I don't have 220 on my shop yet so I'm looking at the 2hp to maybe convert down the line to 220 after a while. I'd love to spring for the 52 but that price tag is a little more than I can budget for.

LowShoe:. Are you saying you have the Harvey mounted on top of the torsion box?

Do you all have photos of your setup? I'm always looking for best practices! I'll also have to think about polishing my cast iron top. I never thought about that.

I'd love to see how you attached the clamp on table extenders too!


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

The 2 HP saw has a lot of really nice features. Deeper table, the fancy miter etc. 
I built my frame from 2 inch angle iron. Outfeed rests on the rear fence rail and wood legs. 
Here is my current setup. Front, rear, the lowered viewport on the fence and my gig attaching the router fence to the TS fence. Much easier to adjust than the through bolts. Dust collection is a temporary hack until I get the new machine and see what I am really dealing with.

I have many more ideas, but got to start somewhere.


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

Table extenders are a bit of the 2 inch angle cut off from the mobile base. A bit if vinyl for grip and the woodpad so as not to mess up the rail. A second use is they can be used as fence stops for repeatable fence movement. Move the fence back and forth between them.

I have the Osborn miter gauge. The Compass looks even fancier.


----------



## GRIMLOCK (Mar 2, 2021)

The 2hp should be plenty for me at the moment, I'm graduating from a Hitachi/Metabo 10" contractor saw that I've been using for the past 3 or 4 years. 
Finally got the money set aside for a big boy table saw


----------



## Cethern (Oct 6, 2017)

This is probably irrelevant, but there's a YouTube channel called "Hooked on Wood" I came across Dennis's channel while doing some research on the Harvey saw, I've been following this thread since it started, anyway Dennis talks about his saw and even covers his zero clearance throat plate, and the air flow for his dust collection, he's pretty thorough, he also has a series on China Tools where he reviews them, IMO he does a good job on that.

I was really close to buying the Alpha series but I ended up going with a NOS Craftsman TS and upgraded a few things.


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

Was in a store today. Noticed the viewport on a SawStop has about a 2X lens on it. Looks easy if I get one and put it on my fence.


----------



## Mike_in_STL (Dec 8, 2016)

TVR, if you get that magnifying lens to work, I'm going to have to follow suit. Also gonna have to copy your infeed support.


----------



## GRIMLOCK (Mar 2, 2021)

Not sure why but, my last comment got cut off for some reason.

TVR: is that the Harvey Router table you can get one or did you buy one and modify it to fit? The way you lowered the sight glass on the fence is genius and will definitely steal that idea. The table extension seems like a neat idea too, any idea if long term that could through the front rail off alignment?

Cether : watched that zero clearance video last night actually. Super cool the way he made that. I'm definitely following suit on that one. How "experiments" seemed pretty sound.


----------



## LowShoe (Jan 8, 2021)

Attached are the pictures of the torsion box that I fabricated for the saw. I Bought Harvey's mobility kit but the saw is so heavy that I had difficulty moving it. I used casters that can each take 350# and it rolls much easier. On the extension wing I used a Shop Fox extension. I plan on making some storage cabinets to store blades, tools and sleds. I also purchased a piece of phenolic coated plywood to replace the second extension and drop a router in. Today I started on the outfeed table.


















Thanks for all the great info.


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

SawStop router table. Takes a standard Kreg plate. One reason I opted for a standard 27 inch depth. "Modify" was just drilling a couple holes and making my legs the right length as I recycled them from having the table on my Ridgid. If one bought the deeper saw, it would be easy to just add a filler as the table is actually supported by the legs, not the rails. There are several aftermarket iron tables, and of course easy to make an MDF/Melamine/Formic whatever table. I did the iron for a very specific performance reason. I just wanted it.

Instead of filling in the 4 inch gap, I am going to build in a trough to hold push blocks, pencils etc.

When I get my dust collector and figure out the ductwork ( probably cutting a hole in the right rear corner) I will see how much room around the router I can use for drawers. Again, I don't know if I need box under the router, or if the port hose will work.

Rails are pretty robust and I snug them pretty good. I guess if you dropped the front of a full sheet of 3/4 MDF on it you could eventually bend it. But just to help support a deeper sled or cabinet side, I seriously doubt it. I can't handle sheets that heavy anyway.

I have the capability to have a 4 inch vac drop right over the center, so will eventually figure out a floating guard/collector. Same hose will just clip to the router fence and a "big gulp" for when I am sanding on the far side of the outfeed which is my main workbench.

I will probably make about a 12 inch left side swing up wing unless I find a long sled to do just as well. I want to be able to crosscut 8 foot 12 or 14 inch planks.

Work in progress.


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

Ordered a couple of the SawStop fence indicators
CBF104 012 Fence Position Indicator Lens for T-Glide Fences (Referenced By Part Number(s): CBF104 012, TGP-07-047, TGP2-012, TGI2-012)

$7 each plus a bunch of shipping. Ordered two just in case I screw one up.


----------



## Madeonroe (Mar 3, 2020)

Has anyone had any issues adjusting the saw blade alignment on the Alpha 110-36p? Mine is off by almost .010 in. I must be misunderstanding how the 2 set screws work on opposite corners. I loosened all the bolts and the 2 screws but i am not able to get it adjusted. I removed one of the set screws completely and can get the top aligned with the blade, however, the set screw is now not lined up with the hole in the top, i can insert the set screw. Any ideas what i'm doing wrong? do i just leave one set screw out? Thanks


----------



## LowShoe (Jan 8, 2021)

Mine was 0.001 out of the box. When I did this on my old Unisaw I would only loosen one side. If that doesn't work then I would call their support.


----------



## Madeonroe (Mar 3, 2020)

Update: I got an email from Harvey and they informed me that the set screws are not meant for adjustment. In other words, they are not necessary. Only there for shipping/security of the top. I adjusted like normal with the 4 mounting bolts



> Has anyone had any issues adjusting the saw blade alignment on the Alpha 110-36p? Mine is off by almost .010 in. I must be misunderstanding how the 2 set screws work on opposite corners. I loosened all the bolts and the 2 screws but i am not able to get it adjusted. I removed one of the set screws completely and can get the top aligned with the blade, however, the set screw is now not lined up with the hole in the top, i can insert the set screw. Any ideas what i m doing wrong? do i just leave one set screw out? Thanks
> 
> - Madeonroe


----------



## LowShoe (Jan 8, 2021)

Mark KC

On the Alpha 52 that I received in January the blade alignment was 0.0015. The t-square was off a little which was easy to address. The miter was dead on. Did you contact them for support.

Also, James Hamilton (aka Stumpy Nubs) has some good info on his website.


----------



## Shanearoonie (Dec 28, 2020)

> Attached are the pictures of the torsion box that I fabricated for the saw. I Bought Harvey s mobility kit but the saw is so heavy that I had difficulty moving it. I used casters that can each take 350# and it rolls much easier.
> 
> - LowShoe


Hey LowShoe - I'm *this close* to pulling the trigger on an Alpha, and I'm planning on a similar torsion box base. I'm curious about the inset design where the saw sits - is it just resting on the bottom skin of the torsion box, or is it reinforced somehow in there? Any tips on the underlying structure?


----------



## Shanearoonie (Dec 28, 2020)

Well, you all convinced me to take a chance. Awaiting shipping notice of my Alpha HW110LC-36P. In spite of the question I asked LowShoe about his torsion base, I decided I can't do that…because I'm too short. If the saw gets raised up more than 2 or 3 inches, I'm afraid I'll feel like I'm at the kids' table with my 5'7" frame. Ordered a Grizzly All-Swivel base instead, and will just have to make whatever storage will go under there on its own rollers.

I appreciate everyone sharing their experiences and nudging me this way. Seems like I'm getting a lot of saw for the money.


----------



## Bmeacha1 (Feb 8, 2021)

I ordered the Alpha 36Pon Sunday 3/14/21. I haven't received an email from Harvey yet!


----------



## Shanearoonie (Dec 28, 2020)

> I ordered the Alpha 36Pon Sunday 3/14/21. I haven t received an email from Harvey yet!


I assume you don't mean an email to confirm your order - that came to me right away. If they have charged your credit card but not emailed an order confirmation, I would reach out to them. They were pretty responsive when I had a question. I think I saw that "shipping dates" were 3/10, 3/20, and 3/25 - I ordered on 3/9, and appear to have missed the 3/10 shipping date. If it gets to 3/26 and I haven't heard from them, they'll hear from me….


----------



## LowShoe (Jan 8, 2021)

Bemeacha1

I would give them a call. They are on west coast time.

Shanearoonie

Regarding the torsion box. I have the locking feet set so that it only raises the machine 1". I'm 5'8" so I get the height thing too. You should be fine with the Grizzly base. The problem I had with the Harvey mobility kit was that two wheels were fixed and it made it hard to move. With the torsion box all the wheels can go in any direction making it easier to move. The 52" is close to 500 pounds and then with the torsion box and outfeed I'm probably close to 650-700 pounds.

The Grizzly should work fine on your machine. One of the better ones I have seen is the Bora Heavy Duty and it cost somewhere around $300-$350.

Good luck and please respond and let us know how the Grizzly works.


----------



## Bmeacha1 (Feb 8, 2021)

LowShoe

Thanks, I did get the email confirming my order, sorry, I miss spoke. I meant that I didn't get a communication eamil regarding ship date. Where did you see the ship dates?


----------



## Madeonroe (Mar 3, 2020)

I have the Grizzly all swivel base on my Alpha 110lc-36 and it works well. It fits almost perfect with the base set to it's smallest possible size. (you could cut the stretchers if needed). Only issue is you have to line the wheels up with where you want to go before releasing the pedals. Otherwise you could end up pushing your saw directly into the wall. But for occasionally moving the saw it works great.


----------



## LowShoe (Jan 8, 2021)

After I got my email I called them the next day and they sent me the date. I ordered on January 3rd and it arrived on January 12th.


----------



## Bmeacha1 (Feb 8, 2021)

I called twice, both times it went to an answering machine. I left a message for them to call me back.


----------



## Shanearoonie (Dec 28, 2020)

> "I have the locking feet set so that it only raises the machine 1"."


So that means it is sitting between ribs and all the way down on the bottom skin. The skin is strong enough to hold the 500 lb weight on its own? I'd be worried about the stress, but maybe with the force vector being directly opposite the glue/screws and focused only on the perimeter right next to it and not on the empty span in the middle, maybe that's sufficient. I guess it's academic now with the Grizzly base coming, but keeping an eye for the future, as I still might get gumption to build it.


----------



## Bmeacha1 (Feb 8, 2021)

After I left a message, Harvey emailed me and said that my order would ship by the end of the week.


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

Old bet frame rails make great bases.


----------



## JPin (Feb 5, 2021)

> After I left a message, Harvey emailed me and said that my order would ship by the end of the week.
> 
> - Bmeacha1


I ordered mine on February 9 and have had several emails back and forth but they haven't shipped mine yet!


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

> Old bet frame rails make great bases.
> - tvrgeek


Maybe… I made one for my saw and the bed frame angle iron flexed too much (even after welding on support runners underneath). Wound up using it as a mobile base for my generator instead. The upside was that it cost less than $10 to make (all I bought was the caster at HF and some bolts/nuts from the hardware store), and it was fun practice designing and fabricating the lifting caster mechanism.










If I were to do it again, I'd use square or rectangular stock instead.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Bmeacha1 (Feb 8, 2021)

> After I left a message, Harvey emailed me and said that my order would ship by the end of the week.
> 
> - Bmeacha1
> 
> ...


JPin -below is the email I received
We have been experiencing some delays with our shipping carriers due to an overwhelming amount of orders they need to work on. You can expect your order to go out by the end of this week and once it ships, you will receive a notification. We thank you for choosing Harvey Woodworking.

Harvey Team


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

I actually used 2 inch iron.


----------



## JPin (Feb 5, 2021)

Hopefully it ships soon…



> After I left a message, Harvey emailed me and said that my order would ship by the end of the week.
> 
> - Bmeacha1
> 
> ...


----------



## Shanearoonie (Dec 28, 2020)

> After I left a message, Harvey emailed me and said that my order would ship by the end of the week.


LOL - probably bumped ours down the line….


----------



## Bmeacha1 (Feb 8, 2021)

I just received a text that my saw was shipped!


----------



## LowShoe (Jan 8, 2021)

Beacham

They delivered mine with lift gate and pallet jack. You may need help getting it off of the pallet and unboxing. Some of the parts are a little heavy and awkward.

Post pics after setting up.


----------



## Bmeacha1 (Feb 8, 2021)

They said it would take 7-10 days to get here. I will send pictures once I have it set up!


----------



## JPin (Feb 5, 2021)

When did you order your table saw?



> They said it would take 7-10 days to get here. I will send pictures once I have it set up!
> 
> - Bmeacha1


----------



## Bmeacha1 (Feb 8, 2021)

I put in my order on 3/14/21.


----------



## LowShoe (Jan 8, 2021)

I ordered on January 3rd and it was delivered on January 12. California to North Florida.


----------



## JPin (Feb 5, 2021)

> I ordered on January 3rd and it was delivered on January 12. California to North Florida.
> 
> - LowShoe





> I put in my order on 3/14/21.
> 
> - Bmeacha1


I ordered mine on February 9th and I am still waiting…


----------



## Shanearoonie (Dec 28, 2020)

> I ordered mine on February 9th and I am still waiting…


Well heck, since you're also in California, maybe you should take a drive over there and see what's what. That much delay when others are getting their saws seems like a cage needs to be rattled somewhere.


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

When in doubt ask them instead of puzzling here.


----------



## JPin (Feb 5, 2021)

> I ordered mine on February 9th and I am still waiting…
> 
> Well heck, since you re also in California, maybe you should take a drive over there and see what s what. That much delay when others are getting their saws seems like a cage needs to be rattled somewhere.
> 
> - Shanearoonie


Too far to SoCal… I received a reply email from them. They are unloading it today to be shipped next week.



> When in doubt ask them instead of puzzling here.
> 
> - tvrgeek


I like to puzzle don't you! LOL!


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

I believe the Ambassador C-300 insert is the same size as a Powermatic 66, so I ordered one in phenolic to see.


----------



## Shanearoonie (Dec 28, 2020)

I've been reading the specs and will install a circuit for this while I'm waiting for the saw to arrive. The manual indicates "32A / 20A" for the breaker. It appears to come with a 5-20 plug, not a 30 A plug. Has anyone had any issues running the 2HP motor on 20 A?


----------



## LowShoe (Jan 8, 2021)

I have the 4hp and it requires a 30 Amp breaker. Not sure about the 2Hp but you can download the manual for all recommendations. Also, the cord was only 5 foot long. I had to fabricate an 8 foot heavy duty extension cord to reach my outlet. No problem but you may have that same situation.


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

I think 2 HP is fine on a 20A.

BTW, I was able to modify the PM-66 throat plate to run on my C-300. Don;t know if the Alpha is the same. Looking at the LeeCraft listings, there must be 50 throat plate sizes and back cutouts.


----------



## PLShutterbug (Feb 16, 2021)

> I ve been reading the specs and will install a circuit for this while I m waiting for the saw to arrive. The manual indicates "32A / 20A" for the breaker. It appears to come with a 5-20 plug, not a 30 A plug. Has anyone had any issues running the 2HP motor on 20 A?
> 
> - Shanearoonie


A 20amp 220-240v circuit to run shop tools, with either a 6-20 or 6-15 receptacle, is common. I have had my 2.25HP Craftsman table saw running on such a circuit for over 20 years without problems. At 240v, the 2HP saw only pulls about 8amps.

Install the 6-20 receptacle so 6-20p plugs can be used.

Replace your 5-15 plug (standard household plug in the USA) with a 6-20p. Since the cord is 14 gauge capable of carrying 15 amps you will be fine.

I have always used a 12-gauge, 25' extension cord with my saw, and a separate one to a separate 240v circuit with its own 6-20 receptacle. No problems with either.


----------



## geggry (Jul 24, 2020)

> I ve been reading the specs and will install a circuit for this while I m waiting for the saw to arrive. The manual indicates "32A / 20A" for the breaker. It appears to come with a 5-20 plug, not a 30 A plug. Has anyone had any issues running the 2HP motor on 20 A?
> 
> - Shanearoonie
> 
> ...


----------



## geggry (Jul 24, 2020)

> I ve been reading the specs and will install a circuit for this while I m waiting for the saw to arrive. The manual indicates "32A / 20A" for the breaker. It appears to come with a 5-20 plug, not a 30 A plug. Has anyone had any issues running the 2HP motor on 20 A?
> 
> - Shanearoonie
> 
> ...


I agree, I do not have 220V in my garage so I bought the 110V Alpha HW110LC-36P. Had to replace the outlet to the fore-mentioned plug in about post. I have 20A breakers in the breaker box (good thing). I run the saw and an 8 Amp Laguna B-Flux Dust Collector at the same time and I have not had any issues.


----------



## Shanearoonie (Dec 28, 2020)

> I agree, I do not have 220V in my garage so I bought the 110V Alpha HW110LC-36P. Had to replace the outlet to the fore-mentioned plug in about post. I have 20A breakers in the breaker box (good thing). I run the saw and an 8 Amp Laguna B-Flux Dust Collector at the same time and I have not had any issues.


@geggry - thanks. How long have you had the saw? Any revelations? Surprises? Major lakes/dislikes?


----------



## geggry (Jul 24, 2020)

I got mine back in November 2020. I upgraded from a Delta 36-5000 table saw and felt like this was a major step up in a table saw that would keep me for a long time. It is a very sturdy and well built piece of equipment. I do like this saw a lot, no big dislikes though there are a few things that I did not like. 1) There are two set-screws on the back of the saw that the manual says that are on the corners. You can remove them to align the blade to the miter slot. I have been told that they are a little difficult to remove since they are locking nuts. I did not remove them because I did not find them until I had put the saw fully together. But it just makes it harder for me to remove them. 2) For the 110V models, you have to replace your outlets with the NEMA 5-20(I think) outlets; I did not know that until I got it in and put together. I don't think the manual mentioned that. But overall I am proud of myself for choosing this brand saw. 
Revelations: I can put a show 4X8 sheet of lumber on this saw and cut it down. I don't have to ask the associates and the big box stores to cut it down for me. The saw is rated at 17A but I run it and my dust collector, 7A, at the same time and do not trip the breaker.

I think you will like yours. I hope this helps.

Thanks,


----------



## Shanearoonie (Dec 28, 2020)

Helps very much, thanks. Looking forward to mine (if I can get them to ship it…).


----------



## Bmeacha1 (Feb 8, 2021)

I received my Alpha 36p today, put in the order on 3/14/21!

I am pretty impressed with how short of time it took, I am in Michigan and they shipped it from Cal.

Customer service kept me informed along the way!

I will post pictures when assembled!


----------



## JPin (Feb 5, 2021)

> I received my Alpha 36p today, put in the order on 3/14/21!
> 
> I am pretty impressed with how short of time it took, I am in Michigan and they shipped it from Cal.
> 
> ...


Congrats!

Mine is suppose to arrive today too.


----------



## LowShoe (Jan 8, 2021)

Yea. So far I'm liking the saw too. Mine took 9 days California to NE Florida in January.


----------



## Bmeacha1 (Feb 8, 2021)

So far I have the saw set up and have run a few tests.

One this I noticed when I turn the saw off, it sounds like a brake is trying to slow down the saw. Wondering if anyone else is hearing the same noise.


----------



## geggry (Jul 24, 2020)

> So far I have the saw set up and have run a few tests.
> 
> One this I noticed when I turn the saw off, it sounds like a brake is trying to slow down the saw. Wondering if anyone else is hearing the same noise.
> 
> - Bmeacha1


Make sure that you have tightened the bolt on the motor. I noticed a kind of squeal when the blade was low and I hit the "ON" button. That could be it.


----------



## Bmeacha1 (Feb 8, 2021)

Are you referring to the bolt that was holding on the shipping strap? This is the bolt that holds the tension on the belt. I tighten the bolt but it is still making the same noise.


----------



## LowShoe (Jan 8, 2021)

I didn't have any noise. The other thing I would look at is the shroud for the shoot. It is moveable and appears to have a stop. Otherwise call their support number.


----------



## Bmeacha1 (Feb 8, 2021)

I talked to the service guy at Harvey and he said the noise is by design, the motor slowing down the blade with in 10 sec.


----------



## Bmeacha1 (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## JPin (Feb 5, 2021)

I got it unboxed and it is now on the mobile base. I am waiting for the right cast iron wing so I can assemble it.

I did get 220V into my shop and the saw wired for 220V.


----------



## Shanearoonie (Dec 28, 2020)

I just got notification mine was shipped. Excited!


----------



## Bmeacha1 (Feb 8, 2021)

> Grim
> 
> I too agree with tvrgeek on the F2. the F3 is a closer model to the Harvey. I too have made some mods to my saw too but not as many.
> 
> ...


What do you mean by slick tape? I never heard of slick tape before.


----------



## LowShoe (Jan 8, 2021)

Slick tape is used to help things slide. I put it on the rails under the plastic glide screws. You can purchase at rockler.com or Woodcraft.


----------



## Bmeacha1 (Feb 8, 2021)

Mark,

Thanks


----------



## Natima (Apr 5, 2021)

Hi everyone, new member here!

Okay, so I just ordered my first table saw! The Harvey C300-30.
I've been going back and forth in my head for a few days now about whether that was the right choice.
It meets a lot of what I was looking for in my price point - especially as ALL the Grizzlys are back-ordered for months. That said, I am REALLY tempted by the 2hp Harvey Alpha at the same price point.

I will mostly be using it for building plywood and construction lumber fittings for the workshop, but eventually, I want to be cutting 8/4 hardwoods for making guitars and possibly other projects. Having the router table extension seems like a must for me - great for routing truss rod channels.

Pros: 
- 3hp motor
- 27" table to fit a bench-dog router table down the road

Cons vs the Alpha:
- 27" table… I would have to buy the much more expensive 31.5" Harvey router table extension.
- Doesn't come with the fancy dust collection
- Doesn't come with the fancy miter gauge

I have about 24 hours left to change my order. It basically comes down to bells and whistles.
With the Ambassador, I can fit a bench dog, router lift and an Incra miter gauge and keep the extra 1HP for about $1K. With the Alpha, I would be looking at about $1.4k if I ordered their router table and fence - and their fence does look fancy!
It seems like there's no clear answer online about 2hp vs 3hp… some people insist on the extra power, and others say 2hp is fine.


----------



## LowShoe (Jan 8, 2021)

For what it is worth, I got the 4hp Alpha in January. It has cut everything that I have thrown at it. This includes pine, 1inch plywood, 5/4 and 6/4 white and red oak and some 4/4 maple. No stalling at all.

What I like so far:
1) Table depth. Longer on both sides of the blade. In front of the blade there is a deeper landing zone which adds a little more stability when ripping. 
2) Miter is awesome. It has eliminated some sled work and I love the micro adjustment .
3) Dovetail trunnion allows blade to go straight up and down. Center of blade stays in fixed position relative to the table.

Dislikes 
1) Dust Collection is good not great. There is a lot of saw dust that is blowing by. I'm probably going to tweak this a little.

Overall I like the saw. I originally ordered the router fence but ended up canceling. The entire router wing with fence was out of my budget. I just bought some phenolic plywood at Woodcraft and plan to fabricate my own router wing.

Feel free to reach out if you have any other questions.


----------



## Shanej64 (Jun 6, 2013)

What do you think of the MG-36 miter gauge? The photos make it look like NASA made it for space and time travel. I've used the Kreg miter gauge and really liked it.
One of the biggest draws to this saw for me is the front to blade distance - you'd think they would toot their horn more on that little detail. 
Whoever did the photography and web design really hit a homerun, compared to other brands who seem to think few photos take from across the warehouse is sufficient.



> For what it is worth, I got the 4hp Alpha in January. It has cut everything that I have thrown at it. This includes pine, 1inch plywood, 5/4 and 6/4 white and red oak and some 4/4 maple. No stalling at all.
> 
> What I like so far:
> 1) Table depth. Longer on both sides of the blade. In front of the blade there is a deeper landing zone which adds a little more stability when ripping.
> ...


----------



## PLShutterbug (Feb 16, 2021)

> What do you think of the MG-36 miter gauge? The photos make it look like NASA made it for space and time travel. I ve used the Kreg miter gauge and really liked it.
> One of the biggest draws to this saw for me is the front to blade distance - you d think they would toot their horn more on that little detail.
> Whoever did the photography and web design really hit a homerun, compared to other brands who seem to think few photos take from across the warehouse is sufficient.


Those probably are not photos of actual product but photo-realistic renderings of SolidWorks drawings. I do not doubt that the saw is really nice, because others have reported it is and have posted their own photos, but I'm just saying those almost certainly are not photos.

However, it does do a great job of showing the details and as long as what they ship looks like what they show on their site I really don't care.


----------



## LowShoe (Jan 8, 2021)

The Miter Guage is awesome. It has eliminated some sled work and I love the micro adjustment . I have actually been using it to make a lot more cuts instead of the miter saw. I can understand why they charge so much for this as a stand alone.


----------



## Shanej64 (Jun 6, 2013)

I pulled the trigger and got the ALPHA HW110LC-36P, AMBASSADOR C14, GYRO AIR G-700, the thin riving knife and a mobile base. They threw in a complimentary MG-36 - so I'll have two of them! The shipping seemed a little steep, but the bottom line of $6,200 for the lot is what counts. Seemed quite reasonable delivered to my driveway.


----------



## Reap (Feb 1, 2021)

> Dislikes
> 1) Dust Collection is good not great. There is a lot of saw dust that is blowing by. I m probably going to tweak this a little.
> 
> - LowShoe


Lowshoe,

I'm looking at getting the ALPHA HW110S-52. As far as the dust collection, do you think the Shark S-12S Universal Overhead Guard would help? I watched a video and it seemed to keep the dust at bay.


----------



## LowShoe (Jan 8, 2021)

Reap;

I do thing the Shark would be better. Either that or opt for the upgrade that they offer. The guy on "Hooked on Wood" has the upgrade.

The problem with any of the overhead/overarm is they lose suction on the edge. I'm trying to think of a way to minimize that. With the larger hose or pipe you can get a greater cfm around the blade.

Good luck.


----------



## Reap (Feb 1, 2021)

> The problem with any of the overhead/overarm is they lose suction on the edge. I m trying to think of a way to minimize that. With the larger hose or pipe you can get a greater cfm around the blade.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> - LowShoe


True. I just watched that guys video. Maybe with the upgrade and his zero insert, it would be even better!

And also, I've been following all your post on the Harvey and I have to say, you have really helped me make my decision on getting it! I was originally getting the Delta L36-552 Unisaw. However, my order got cancelled yesterday due to they have no idea when it will be back in stock so i was pretty bummed. Harvey was my runner up but I haven't been able to find to many people who have it and post a review.

Also, did you get the model with the tin coating? Is it worth the extra money or should I stick with the cast iron?


----------



## Shanearoonie (Dec 28, 2020)

EDIT: I'm an idiot. Or at least spacially-challenged. Had the tube 180 off. Onward.

Hey guys - my Alpha arrived and I'm assembling. I think I've done something wrong but can't see what. I've attached the fence rail bracket to the table, but I can't get the holes in the rail bottom to line up with the holes in the rail tube. The tube holes are offset away from the saw relative to the bracket holes, even when the tube is pushed all the way back against the hex bolts.

For you MASH fans, I'm looking for the "but first!" in the manual and coming up dry. It was bolted to the bracket in the box (which I had to undo to mount it), so I know it is only off on that one axis and this is probably the right bracket.

Has anyone run into this?


----------



## LowShoe (Jan 8, 2021)

I did not opt for the tin coating. However I use several products to keep the rust away. I'll send product names later. For myself, I couldn't justify the added cost.


----------



## Reap (Feb 1, 2021)

> I did not opt for the tin coating. However I use several products to keep the rust away. I ll send product names later. For myself, I couldn t justify the added cost.
> 
> - LowShoe


Yeah. I'm wondering if the added cost is worth it. I read on another post someplace that someone used a cleaning product on it, I think simply green and it ate away at some of that tin coating. I'd had to accidently use a cleaning solution on it and have that happen. It would be a waste of the extra $300 protective coating. I figure that extra money would cover the cost of the shipping, lol.

Also, did you opt in to get the extra cast iron wing? was wondering if that was worth it as well.


----------



## LowShoe (Jan 8, 2021)

I got the two cast iron wings and two phenolic wings on right side of Blade. Plenty of landing zone.


----------



## JPin (Feb 5, 2021)

I started to assemble my alpha then realized my straight isn't straight anymore. Had to order another one, so I am at a stand still again.

I am still waiting for my cast iron right wing to arrive. Harvey said it wouldn't be in till early may. Very disappointed.

I really want to start using it but delays keep popping up.


----------



## PLShutterbug (Feb 16, 2021)

> I started to assemble my alpha then realized my straight isn t straight anymore. Had to order another one, so I am at a stand still again.


What do you mean, "straight isn't straight?" Ordered another what?



> I am still waiting for my cast iron right wing to arrive. Harvey said it wouldn t be in till early may. Very disappointed.


It's global. Understand personal disappointment: Dang! I want to get going! But every product, in every market, is experiencing delays. This is not Harvey's fault - it's those who refuse to pay attention to the common-sense precautions scientists continue to recommend. If we all wore masks, and avoided gatherings, and got vaccinated as soon as it is available for each of us, this pandemic would be long gone and global commerce would be in much better shape.


----------



## JPin (Feb 5, 2021)

> I started to assemble my alpha then realized my straight isn t straight anymore. Had to order another one, so I am at a stand still again.
> 
> What do you mean, "straight isn t straight?" Ordered another what?


Lol! My straight edge isn't straight anymore. Had to order a new one.



> I am still waiting for my cast iron right wing to arrive. Harvey said it wouldn t be in till early may. Very disappointed.
> 
> It s global. Understand personal disappointment: Dang! I want to get going! But every product, in every market, is experiencing delays. This is not Harvey s fault - it s those who refuse to pay attention to the common-sense precautions scientists continue to recommend. If we all wore masks, and avoided gatherings, and got vaccinated as soon as it is available for each of us, this pandemic would be long gone and global commerce would be in much better shape.


Yeah, everything I order is delayed to some extent. No problem.


----------



## PLShutterbug (Feb 16, 2021)

> I started to assemble my alpha then realized my straight isn t straight anymore. Had to order another one, so I am at a stand still again.
> 
> What do you mean, "straight isn t straight?" Ordered another what?
> 
> Lol! *My straight edge isn't straight anymore*. Had to order a new one.


Sorry - those of us interested in buying one of these saws want to know exactly what you're writing about so we can make intelligent and informed decisions.

Are you writing about the rip fence that runs parallel to the saw blade and can be adjusted to up to 36" rip width?

Or about the Compass miter gauge fence?

Or something else?

There are lots of pieces on a table saw that must be "straight" and form some sort of edge.

Thanks for your explanation of the precise issue you are experiencing. As precise measurements make for better woodworking projects, precise wording makes for better communication.

I ordered this saw in late February but had to cancel my order due to a personal circumstance. I want to order it again when I'm able, but want to understand the issues I might encounter.


----------



## JPin (Feb 5, 2021)

> I started to assemble my alpha then realized my straight isn t straight anymore. Had to order another one, so I am at a stand still again.
> 
> What do you mean, "straight isn t straight?" Ordered another what?
> 
> ...


I am using a straight edge to make sure the cast iron wings are level with the table saw top. I found out my straight edge had bowed over time, so I had to order a new one.

In addition, I did have my saw rewired for 220V. I had to bring 220V into my shop.

If I run into any other problems I will let you know.


----------



## PLShutterbug (Feb 16, 2021)

> I am using a straight edge to make sure the cast iron wings are level with the table saw top. I found out my straight edge had bowed over time, so I had to order a new one.


Got it. So no problem with the saw, it was with one of your other tools you were using to check table level.



> In addition, I did have my saw rewired for 220V. I had to bring 220V into my shop.


If I remember the manual correctly, they include everything to do it yourself. Looks like it is a 10-minute procedure, is that about right?

Thanks. I'll look forward to hearing other reports.


----------



## Reap (Feb 1, 2021)

> I got the two cast iron wings and two phenolic wings on right side of Blade. Plenty of landing zone.
> 
> - LowShoe


phenolic wings? I don't see that on the site?


----------



## PLShutterbug (Feb 16, 2021)

> I got the two cast iron wings and two phenolic wings on right side of Blade. Plenty of landing zone.
> 
> - LowShoe
> 
> ...


Unlike some other saws with cast-iron extensions on both sides of the main table, the HW110LC-36 saw comes with a cast-iron extension to the left of the blade and a phenolic extension to the right.

I see an EWP-8365 cast-iron right extension for $199 on their web site. Like you, I don't see a phenolic extension as an accessory you can buy in addition to the one provided with the saw.


----------



## GRIMLOCK (Mar 2, 2021)

Hey I am fixing to order a Alpha, do any of you folks have a discount code? I'm trying to get some items as I finally move I to my new garage shop. Y'all have me convinced to get one but just looking to save a few bucks.


----------



## PLShutterbug (Feb 16, 2021)

> Hey I am fixing to order a Alpha, do any of you folks have a discount code? I m trying to get some items as I finally move I to my new garage shop. Y all have me convinced to get one but just looking to save a few bucks.
> 
> - GRIMLOCK


I just saw the HW110-36p at $1,299, the lowest price I have seen. You should just pop fir it.


----------



## GRIMLOCK (Mar 2, 2021)

Im definitely going to try and nab one for sure. I was trying to get the wife on board with it. Apparently we have tons of stuff to buy for our house like blinds (who needs privacy anyway?). I figured anything I could do to lower it would get me closer to getting off my job site saw once we move in.


----------



## Meisterburger (Jun 26, 2020)

I have been getting the emails for their late night flash sales recently. They just started one last night. Got my Alpha 110 at 20% off instead of the regular 10% discounting you will commonly see on the web page.


----------



## Meisterburger (Jun 26, 2020)

Just double checked and that sales price is the best you can get. The delivery times are decent too. My saw has been in transit this week, and only 2-3 weeks from the purchase date


----------



## PLShutterbug (Feb 16, 2021)

> I have been getting the emails for their late night flash sales recently. They just started one last night. Got my Alpha 110 at 20% off instead of the regular 10% discounting you will commonly see on the web page.
> 
> - Meisterburger


Are you sure it is 20%? My view of the site shows 23% off.
Regular: $1,695
20%: $1,356 (they typically set it at $1,349]
23%: $1,305 (I see $1,299)

Or are they showing different discounts to different email recipients?


----------



## Reap (Feb 1, 2021)

> I have been getting the emails for their late night flash sales recently. They just started one last night. Got my Alpha 110 at 20% off instead of the regular 10% discounting you will commonly see on the web page.
> 
> - Meisterburger
> 
> ...


The ALPHA HW110LC-36P is at 23% off. The ALPHA HW110S-52P is 20%


----------



## PLShutterbug (Feb 16, 2021)

> I have been getting the emails for their late night flash sales recently. They just started one last night. Got my Alpha 110 at 20% off instead of the regular 10% discounting you will commonly see on the web page.
> 
> - Meisterburger
> 
> ...


Got it. Thanks.

Do you know whether the S comes with a right-side cast-iron extension, or is it the same phenolic as the LC? It weighs quite a bit more, so maybe it does? The 4HP motor cannot add all of the 190# weight difference …


----------



## beachwagon (Apr 26, 2020)

I purchased 2 of the alpha 36s late last year and received them mid-winter. I made the conversion to 240v out of the box. After aligning the machine and miter gauge I am very impressed with the accuracy and capability of the saw. Every cut is reliably straight and square. I was between the c300 for the additional 1hp, but am very happy to have gone with the Alpha. There hasn't been an issue with power including in 8 and 10/4 hardwood. I have also been running my 8", 8 tooth chipper dado stack at full 7/8" width without any power issues.

I went Alpha for the table dimensions (distance from front to blade), guard assembly w/ dust collection and included miter gauge. I gave up the HP and larger trunion design in the C300, but felt that the Alpha was the better value.

I have also had great success with the compass miter gauge, and have found it to be a very versatile and accurate tool.

Harvey has been very responsive to any/all questions and their service has been fantastic. It is a small outfit which has pros and cons, but the interactions have all been very positive and personal. I would easily buy from them again.


----------



## Reap (Feb 1, 2021)

I believe the S comes with 1 left and 1 right cast Iron Wing and an additional right phenolic one. 


> I have been getting the emails for their late night flash sales recently. They just started one last night. Got my Alpha 110 at 20% off instead of the regular 10% discounting you will commonly see on the web page.
> 
> - Meisterburger
> 
> ...


I believe the S comes with 1 left and 1 right cast Iron Wing and an additional right phenolic one. I'm about to pull the trigger on this as well. I'm just really dialing in now if I want version with TiN or not. Its an extra $200.


----------



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

I just bought a C-14 bandsaw and noticed that the price (sales) seems to bounce all over the place, from day-to-day, sometimes even during a day. It is annoying because now I wonder if I got the best price, or if I'm going to look at the website and find it at a lower price.

I do like the table saw offerings but I'm torn between keeping my 15 yr old Delta Unisaw and buying a Harvey with some bells and whistles.


----------



## Reap (Feb 1, 2021)

> I just bought a C-14 bandsaw and noticed that the price (sales) seems to bounce all over the place, from day-to-day, sometimes even during a day. It is annoying because now I wonder if I got the best price, or if I m going to look at the website and find it at a lower price.
> 
> I do like the table saw offerings but I m torn between keeping my 15 yr old Delta Unisaw and buying a Harvey with some bells and whistles.
> 
> - EarlS


Yeah. I agree with the pricing. I believe this is currently the lowest i have seen the saw that I'm interested in getting, so im a few away from pulling the trigger, lol.

Its a tough call with the Unisaw. If the saw is still in great order and you don't need anything more, I'd save the money and use it on other tools you may not have or that need an actual upgrade.


----------



## GRIMLOCK (Mar 2, 2021)

Just pulled the trigger on the HW110S-52P! Thanks for all your advice super stoked to get this monster setup.

How long did it take you guys to get yours? I'm moving into a new house (currently under construction) and was hoping it would take a little over a month for the saw to reach me. I should be in the house by the end of May, so that's my major concern with grabbing it. The price was just too good to pass up though. If not I may need to figure out a short term solution and some way to get it in the back of my truck.


----------



## PLShutterbug (Feb 16, 2021)

> Just pulled the trigger on the HW110S-52P! Thanks for all your advice super stoked to get this monster setup.
> 
> How long did it take you guys to get yours? I m moving into a new house (currently under construction) and was hoping it would take a little over a month for the saw to reach me. I should be in the house by the end of May, so that s my major concern with grabbing it. The price was just too good to pass up though. If not I may need to figure out a short term solution and some way to get it in the back of my truck.
> 
> - GRIMLOCK


It's showing as 'in stock' so based on what others have reported here, it's probably going to show up at your place sometime in the next week.

You might try calling them (don't e-mail - call as time is of the essence) to explain your situation and ask if they can delay shipping it but still give you the price.

Alternatively, I've seen these saws on sale at least monthly since I've started looking. 20% off is pretty common. My hunch is they will have a Cinco de Mayo sale, and a Memorial Day sale, and a Father's Day sale, and an Independence Day sale. So if they won't delay shipping at that price, and you cancel the order, you'll probably still get the price later.

I don't work for Harvey so obviously my hunch carries about as much weight as a used Kleenex, but …

First step: call them.


----------



## GRIMLOCK (Mar 2, 2021)

I had difficulty finding their number, I guess I should have looked under the contact us section lol. I called and left a message as well as emailing them. I'll try to call them a little later and see if am any luckier.


----------



## GRIMLOCK (Mar 2, 2021)

@plshutterbug

Good call, I was able to get ahold of them and they're holding the shipping on that order until June for me. Super awesome service there!


----------



## PLShutterbug (Feb 16, 2021)

> @plshutterbug
> 
> Good call, I was able to get ahold of them and they re holding the shipping on that order until June for me. Super awesome service there!
> 
> - GRIMLOCK


That's great! Glad it worked out.

I had ordered the little brother of your saw back in February but before it shipped a personal crisis mandated that I cancel the order. I sent an email explaining the circumstance and within minutes they responded that they would cancel it. They refunded my credit card an hour later.

Before that happened I had a couple of calls from their support manager, and emails, and all were very positive. While they are a small company here in the US, they do work hard to support their customers.


----------



## Reap (Feb 1, 2021)

Nice. Grats on the purchase! I'm so close to doing it as well. I'm not really sure what's holding me back. I think i'm trying to figure out if i want any other things to go along with it.


----------



## GRIMLOCK (Mar 2, 2021)

The only thing I added was the router table insert. That was the only addon my wallet could have afforded. I might have gotten something else but, I figured I could get it along the way.

The router table insert will be a big upgrade from my homemade one I had at my last place.


----------



## LowShoe (Jan 8, 2021)

Ordered January 3rd and it was delivered on January 12. California to Northeast Florida.

I thought that was pretty darn quick.


----------



## Shanej64 (Jun 6, 2013)

I ordered a dust collector, table saw and band saw on the 6th. The bandsaw arrived today, and dust collector should be here tomorrow. The table saw is TBD.

I'm not gonna keep checking the site to see if the price goes down - that smells like self hate behavior. I got a good deal and that's all I need to know.


----------



## PLShutterbug (Feb 16, 2021)

> I ordered a dust collector, table saw and band saw on the 6th. The bandsaw arrived today, and dust collector should be here tomorrow. The table saw is TBD.
> 
> I m not gonna keep checking the site to see if the price goes down - that smells like self hate behavior. I got a good deal and that s all I need to know.
> 
> - Shanej64


Good on ya!

"self hate behavior" - I understand. I tend towards analysis paralysis, then I second-guess my purchase forever. At some point you gotta say, "it was worth the price I was offered when I whipped out the credit card. There will always be a better deal; I got the deal I was willing to settle for and I'm OK with that."


----------



## Reap (Feb 1, 2021)

Ok guys, I think today is the day! I have the Saw as well as the extra wing in my cart. I decided to go with the ALPHA HW110S-52. At first I couldn't justify the extra $250 for the TiN coating but damn…I just can't NOT get that one, lol. I'm about to pull the trigger but before I do, I'm debating adding the SHARK S-12S universal overhead guard to my order. It puts me a little over my budget, but it looks like it would make the saw much safer as well as keep my shop a lot cleaner.

What do you guys think? I know the choice is ultimately mine, but opinions would be welcome!


----------



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

That overhead guard is a nice feature. It avoids a lot of the issues that a normal guard has since it isn't attached to the riving knife or splitter like most guards are.


----------



## Reap (Feb 1, 2021)

Well, I did it! I pulled the Trigger! With everything that I ordered, I should be getting a free Compass Miter Gauge. So, I guess I'll now have 2! Should also be getting a 2% Gift card for Bridge City Tools site to use.


----------



## Shanearoonie (Dec 28, 2020)

> I m not gonna keep checking the site to see if the price goes down - that smells like self hate behavior. I got a good deal and that s all I need to know.


Yeah - same advice I give on buying computers: 
(1) figure out your needs; 
(2) figure out your budget; 
(3) find the best deal you can while you have cash on hand and buy it; 
(4) never look at another computer ad again until you are ready to buy another one.

I think I've passed the first test of "can he assemble the darned thing". It's put together and calibrated. Blade vertical angle was spot-on, but table needed some slight adjustment. Was able to get it within a couple thou. The surface of the fence is quite grainy and rough, so I'm a little concerned about that, but we'll see how it goes. Also, the phenolic extension is pretty warped, and is only "kinda close" to coplaner after 4 layers of tape shimming. So probably one of my first projects will be to make a plywood or MDF torsion box extension wing.

Today I passed electrical inspection on the new outlets and I'm treating the top to a spa day, with likely first cuts tomorrow. Thanks to all for the generosity with feedback and guidance.


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

As I mentioned in my review, you can hone down the table in no time. I knocked it down with some 220 grit and them 400. Just enough to take the top edges off and then it is as slick as can be. Or you can sped $2000 more for a PM.

Also note my comments on the slight mod I made to the fence cam and to the fence pointer.

I modified a LeeCraft PM66 throat plate for zero clearance. I only use DIY MDF inserts for dados. I like the rigidity of the Leecraft.

My alloy ZCI was badly warped. They sent me a new one. My extension was melamine over PB, not phenolic. I don't use it anyway as I just left a 5 inch gap between the top and the router table. I have some 1/2 phenolic I'll make a filler out of some day.


----------



## RicholasCage (Mar 22, 2021)

I just got my Harvey Alpha 110-36 on Thursday. I've put it all together but am still assembling the air filtration system to go with it. First impressions is that it is a REALLY nice machine. Everything went together well, co-planer without shims or what not and is SOLIDLY built. Just last night I did the nickel test on it and it passed with flying colors. I've got video of that, if you think it would help. I'll be doing a more in depth review, but it is sure a beautiful machine. I got it on sale for $1,300 and I'm hoping that it's performance matches its beauty.


----------



## RicholasCage (Mar 22, 2021)

> Well, I did it! I pulled the Trigger! With everything that I ordered, I should be getting a free Compass Miter Gauge. So, I guess I ll now have 2! Should also be getting a 2% Gift card for Bridge City Tools site to use.
> 
> - Reap


Congrats!! Just finished putting it together. Man! It's pretty! Then again, coming from a jobsite 10" Dewalt, this is leaps and bounds different.


----------



## PLShutterbug (Feb 16, 2021)

I think I'm about to buy the saw finally, after a false start earlier in the year. I'm debating whether to spend $900 extra for the S model or stay with the LC as I originally intended.

I'm a hobbyist, I don't make my living as a woodworker. I have a 45-year-old Craftsman 12" contractor saw with a 2.25HP direct-drive motor I bought used 25 years ago, which I've kept in good shape and which has always done the job for me. It has bogged down just a bit on thick maple, particularly if the blade has not recently been sharpened, but that just meant I had to slow down the cuts - it has always performed. Why upgrade to a new saw? Dust collection, blade guards, wider rails, and hopefully even better stability.

For an extra $900 …
- 4HP vs. 2HP. As a hobbyist I wonder if I really will benefit from the extra power.
- The S belt system says triple V-belts vs. the LC's V-ribbed belt drive. Differences? Actually, the S user manual only says "V-ribbed belts".
- Cast iron right extension standard on the S, a $200 add-on for the LC.
- S requires a 30amp breaker, yet its user guide illustrates a 6-20p plug which theoretically only accepts 20amps. *Does the S really come with a 6-20 plug*? If not, what plug does it have?
- Assuming the saw really does have 6-20 plug, can I get away with my 12-gauge extension cord with 6-20 connectors, or *will I need to upgrade to a 10-gauge cord and different connectors*? (I have a 240v 20a branch circuit dedicated solely to my Craftsman.)
- 582 pounds for the S vs. 411 for the LC. I think my Craftsman weighs about 200#, maybe less, and I have the kind of rolling casters that raise to roll and lower to sit on fixed supports. With this I see no movement. I'm a bit concerned about how difficult it will be to roll a 582# saw around my concrete-floor garage. *Thoughts*?
- Dovetail vs. worm-gear trunnions. How much better?
- 4500 RPM for the S at the arbor vs. 3850. What does that really translate to in terms of performance?

Has anyone else done this calculus and can comment, particularly answering the specific questions in bold?

Thanks.


----------



## Reap (Feb 1, 2021)

> Well, I did it! I pulled the Trigger! With everything that I ordered, I should be getting a free Compass Miter Gauge. So, I guess I ll now have 2! Should also be getting a 2% Gift card for Bridge City Tools site to use.
> 
> - Reap
> 
> ...


I'm coming from a circular saw haha! Mine should be here Wednesday. I just got the overhead guard today and man that thing is HEAVY! I'm super excited to get it put together! I ordered some dust collection to go along with it so it should be a fun weekend!


----------



## Reap (Feb 1, 2021)

> I think I m about to buy the saw finally, after a false start earlier in the year. I m debating whether to spend $900 extra for the S model or stay with the LC as I originally intended.
> 
> I m a hobbyist, I don t make my living as a woodworker. I have a 45-year-old Craftsman 12" contractor saw with a 2.25HP direct-drive motor I bought used 25 years ago, which I ve kept in good shape and which has always done the job for me. It has bogged down just a bit on thick maple, particularly if the blade has not recently been sharpened, but that just meant I had to slow down the cuts - it has always performed. Why upgrade to a new saw? Dust collection, blade guards, wider rails, and hopefully even better stability.
> 
> ...


I'm not able to really answer much of that, but what I can tell you is for just being a hobbyist, 2hp should still be plenty. I know a lot of people who get away with a 2hp saw, especially with the right blade. Yeah, 4hp would be better but if you dont really plan on cutting lots of hard woods and such, I think you can get away with the 2hp.

On the other hand though, $900 for an additional 2hp I feel is a good deal. Compared to other saws that jump up in HP like that, I've seen the cost go up a lot more.

You could also look at the AMBASSADOR C300. I think this choice would be a happy middle ground. A little more HP and still cost less. I heard that this model is also really good, even if a little different.

In the end though, its all based on your needs. If you don't feel like you really need all that and don't plan on really utilizing it to its fullest, save yourself some money.


----------



## PLShutterbug (Feb 16, 2021)

> I think I m about to buy the saw finally, after a false start earlier in the year. I m debating whether to spend $900 extra for the S model or stay with the LC as I originally intended.
> 
> - PLShutterbug
> 
> ...


Thanks, Reap. I've been reading about your journey towards which saw to get with interest.

I looked at the Ambassador line as well, but it's not the right fit. I like the Alpha's 31-1-2" depth - it gets me almost to the front-to-blade-center measure of my Craftsman, and it comes with dust collection. To get the rip width I want in the Ambassador I give up the dust collection, and by the time I add that back in I'm almost to the cost of the S saw. The Ambassador seems like a series of compromises that all go the wrong way for me.

Let's see what others have to say …


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

Lots of questions.

Worm vs dovetail. Harvey claims the dovetail is more solid, but I really don't see much difference. The blade does go up and down, not swing on an arc. I notice the dovetail has a pneumatic spring to assist it. Many of the "great" saws people claim were better form the bad old days were pivot, not dovetail so I am not sure it really makes any difference if both are designed well.

I found with 3 HP, I can run any full kerf blade through anything. With my 1 3/4, I had to use thin kerf blades. If you never rip 3 inch hardwood, you could get away with the smaller saw. A proper set of thin kerf blades wil still cut about anything with the 2 HP but you might be taxing it with a block of 3 inch purpleheart.

How easy it is to roll on your floor depends on the quality and design of the casters. 2 inch HF rubber wheels might be stiff. Decent iron 3 inch wheels might be finger light.

3 HP on a 220V 20A circuit, no problem. 6-20 plug. 12 gauge legal, but 10 is better. It depends on the length of the run from saw to the breaker box. One needs to check the code.

4 HP, then code requires a 30 A branch, so 10 gauge wire minimum. 30A is more often hard-wired. ( You could get away with a 25A breaker, but not any reason to do so as you still need the 10 gauge wire. )

What plug comes on machines does not always seem to match the requirements. How DeWalt puts a 5-15 plug on their 735 planer is beyond me. It should be a 5-20.

The triple V belts in the Ambassador are not as smooth as a multi-v ribbed belt and they have more loss.

Basically, my C-300 is the "old" design, pretty much like they used to sell to Grizzly. The Alpha line is their best of class put together line.

Yea, stability and a riving knife are why I upgraded. More pleasurable to use. I have concluded one should buy woodworking tools by weight.

As the C-300 guard does not have a dust collector, I made one. Works quite well.


----------



## Reap (Feb 1, 2021)

> As the C-300 guard does not have a dust collector, I made one. Works quite well.
> 
> - tvrgeek


I believe the Shark S-12S Universal overhead guard accessory I ordered with mine will actually fit the C-300. Not sure if you looked into that. I know its kinda pricey but for the extra dust collection as well as safety, I felt the cost was worth it.


----------



## Tcs53 (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## Scoobydoo (Apr 21, 2021)

I have a question about the Alpha 110LC 36P. I just finished putting together and did a few test cuts. Saw dust is everywhere inside the cabinet. Is it a design flaw? Do you have any suggestion to make it better?
Thanks.


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

> I have a question about the Alpha 110LC 36P. I just finished putting together and did a few test cuts. Saw dust is everywhere inside the cabinet. Is it a design flaw? Do you have any suggestion to make it better?
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

> As the C-300 guard does not have a dust collector, I made one. Works quite well.
> 
> - tvrgeek
> 
> ...


I am planning on lookin into an overhead design. Also looking at guard/ports for sleds. For now, I am working.


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

> - Tcs53


I wonder if any millennials get the joke.


----------



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

> - Tcs53
> 
> I wonder if any millennials get the joke.
> 
> - tvrgeek


I thought he was invisible??


----------



## Scoobydoo (Apr 21, 2021)

- Scoobydoo

I used a 1.5 HP 1250 CFM dust collector with 4" hose to hook up the table saw as you can see below. It collected some of the saw dust but the majority of the dust fell under the cabinet.





















> Can t help unless we know a lot more. Is your only port a 2 1/2 to the guard? What port to the cabinet? What dust collector, duct sizes etc. The C-300 being an older design does not have a lower shroud, but I opened the cabinet port to 6 inches and my CV 1800 makes a wind through the cabinet. Almost clean.
> 
> - tvrgeek


----------



## PLShutterbug (Feb 16, 2021)

> "I'm a pessamist …"


What's a pessamist?


----------



## PLShutterbug (Feb 16, 2021)

> I used a 1.5 HP 1250 CFM dust collector with 4" hose to hook up the table saw as you can see below. It collected some of the saw dust but the majority of the dust fell under the cabinet.


Does the cabinet have an actual bottom, or - in your original photo of the dust - is the dust sitting on the floor below the cabinet?

I think it's probably impossible to design a dust collection system/shroud mechanism right below the blade, with a hose connecting it to the port, that captures 100% of the dust coming off the blade. To me it seems that a better way would be to build a sloped shelf that goes side-to-side and front-to-back, with angles that guide the dust to the port. But perhaps that would allow more dust to get into the motor assembly.


----------



## Durden (Apr 26, 2021)

> I have a question about the Alpha 110LC 36P. I just finished putting together and did a few test cuts. Saw dust is everywhere inside the cabinet. Is it a design flaw? Do you have any suggestion to make it better?
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> ...


 I just got the 4hp saw and a couple things on the dust collection. First, make sure the yellow flap thing under the table is "closed" or close to the blade, not "open". Second, a zero clearance insert helps, and last, I hooked the overhead collector to a shop vac, and it helps immensely on the overhead collector. I just blocked the small port with some aluminum foil tape. I may jigger something together to collect the dust inside the cabinet later, but for now those things helped me a lot.


----------



## Durden (Apr 26, 2021)

My take

I've had the 52" 4hp saw for a few weeks now and my thoughts.

Fit and finish is not that great. The front rails paint job sucks. It was chipped out of the box in quite a few places and it all came off under the measuring tape when I replaced it. Only care enough to mention it.

The insert has a ton of slop. 2 layers of foil tape all the way around worked good to shim all of it out.

Both cast iron side tables are not ground nearly as well as the main table, I've not done anything yet to fix this, and honestly after past waxing it, I'm fine with it.

The plastic extension table and legs are a complete joke. They are a huge bitch to align and the end where the legs attach bends all to hell when I move it. I added a Bora mobility kit.

Last on the complaints is the door into the cabinet. It doesn't line up well with the hole and needs lifted up a good half an inch to close it. Again, I only care enough to mention it.

The good.

It huge, heavy and I can't imagine what it couldn't cut. 3" of Baltic birch laminated cut as easily as 1/4" hardboard.

The hand wheels Are perfect. The locking knons are knurled the perfect amount and they just feel great to crank…....

Blade and miter saw were.0035 out of parallel which I'm fine with.

Dust collection is good, with some adjustments. Shop vac on the overhead arm is better, and I put zero clearance tape on the insert and that's helped the cabinet collection a bit.

Fence is awesome minus one thing. The aluminum fence needs lifted up everything you adjust it on the main fence. Adjusting the entire fence height makes the sight glass comically high off the tape. Being able to slide the aluminum fence towards you is great, the high/low part I'm unsure as of now how much I care about though. I waxed the top of the rail and the thing slides so easy its hard to believe.

Power switch is good and easy to hit with a knee.

Things I don't like that are subjective.

Hate the measuring tape. Foot marks are hard to see and it's half metric half imperial. Rockler has a better one. And just to piss off you metric guys divide 1cm by a third or a quarter.

The insert has an Allen head screw that keeps it in, that sucks. I replace my blades enough this is crazy annoying. I have a machinist friend that is gonna help me solve that problem though.

The overhead guard has nothing to keep at least the blade side up for checking square and what not. I fixed that with the smallest round magnets home depot had. They fit into a screw hole that will grab a screw on the guard flap and hold it up.

Overall I'm extremely happy with it. The cons are more numerous, but less annoying than how well the saw performs after properly set up. I'll post some pics as well.


----------



## Durden (Apr 26, 2021)

Entire top, new tape installed.










Zero clearance tape from FastCAP










Magnets in upper hole that keep guard up



















Shop vac hooked to overheard arm and Bora kit


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

I just put spacers and mounted the sight glass under the fence so it is just off the scale. 
Took the aluminum rail off and run a simple MDF one.


----------



## Joel_B (Aug 14, 2014)

I am seriously interested in the Alpha HW110LC-36P to replace my Craftsman that I have had forever but is no longer usable. Problem is the price is now $1499 + $329 shipping, so $1828 plus tax.
That is over my budget and I am not sure worth the money.
It looks like the C200-30 is no longer being offered.
I am also considering the Grizzly G0771Z which is $1045 + $149 shipping = $1194
or Laguna Fusion 2 $1399 + $99 shipping = $1498

With the money left over from the Grizzly I could buy accessories like blades, base, etc.
I emailed Harvey about the excessive shipping price but have not heard back from them.
The Laguna is backordered until August, emailed them but nothing from them either.
It seems these companies are not very motivated to sell product.


----------



## Reap (Feb 1, 2021)

> I am seriously interested in the Alpha HW110LC-36P to replace my Craftsman that I have had forever but is no longer usable. Problem is the price is now $1499 + $329 shipping, so $1828 plus tax.
> That is over my budget and I am not sure worth the money.
> It looks like the C200-30 is no longer being offered.
> I am also considering the Grizzly G0771Z which is $1045 + $149 shipping = $1194
> ...


1. if you wait for another sale, i've seen t get down to about $1200 and they have specials with extra % off sometimes. I'm sure they will have a big sale around fathers day so i'm sure you can get a better deal. Also sign up for there news letters. They are always selling things at rock bottom prices but its only a limited quantity of items when they do that.

2. The reason the shipping is so much is because despite everything, they are actually a small company with only one shipping hub. I actually spoke to there customer service rep about this same thing. Since they are smaller, they don't really have any relations with the big shipping companies that other places do, so they are stuck paying the higher ship cost. Hopefully, as they continue to grow, that cost will go down.

That being said, I'm pretty happy with my saw. I can't really give you my full endorsement yet because i havent actually been able to use it. I got it all set up and dialed in and i plan on connecting my dust collection this weekend so i can finally use it, but other then that, i'm happy so far. its well made.


----------



## Scoobydoo (Apr 21, 2021)

Joel_B,
I bought the Alpha HW110LC-36P for $1299 + shipping. Even though the shipping/handling fee is quite high, I did not have to pay the sale tax. As a result, it is still much cheaper. As for the quality, I would say I am very happy with the performance of the saw. Note that the saw comes with a nice miter gauge that is on par with the Incra one so you dont have to spend extra money for that.
The only minus point I have is the dust collection. Lots of saw dust accumulates under the cabinet.


----------



## Joel_B (Aug 14, 2014)

> I am seriously interested in the Alpha HW110LC-36P to replace my Craftsman that I have had forever but is no longer usable. Problem is the price is now $1499 + $329 shipping, so $1828 plus tax.
> That is over my budget and I am not sure worth the money.
> It looks like the C200-30 is no longer being offered.
> I am also considering the Grizzly G0771Z which is $1045 + $149 shipping = $1194
> ...


Thanks for the feedback. I could not find a place on their website to sign up for the news letter but will keep checking for sales. They must have done away with that. I don't really care what the reasons are for the high shipping cost. I am located about 100 miles from their facility so that should be a factor. In any case if the total price is beyond my budget or not competitive with other manufacturers I simply will not be buying it. Not responding to my email does not help either.


----------



## Joel_B (Aug 14, 2014)

> JoelB,
> I bought the Alpha HW110LC-36P for $1299 + shipping. Even though the shipping/handling fee is quite high, I did not have to pay the sale tax. As a result, it is still much cheaper. As for the quality, I would say I am very happy with the performance of the saw. Note that the saw comes with a nice miter gauge that is on par with the Incra one so you dont have to spend extra money for that.
> The only minus point I have is the dust collection. Lots of saw dust accumulates under the cabinet.
> 
> - Scoobydoo


It seems from reviews that pretty much all saws in this price range suffer from poor dust collection including the three I mentioned. Which is too bad because one reason for upgrading and spending a lot money would be to get improved dust collection. Makes me wonder if any table saws have "good" dust collection.

Thanks



> JoelB,
> I bought the Alpha HW110LC-36P for $1299 + shipping. Even though the shipping/handling fee is quite high, I did not have to pay the sale tax. As a result, it is still much cheaper. As for the quality, I would say I am very happy with the performance of the saw. Note that the saw comes with a nice miter gauge that is on par with the Incra one so you dont have to spend extra money for that.
> The only minus point I have is the dust collection. Lots of saw dust accumulates under the cabinet.
> 
> - Scoobydoo


----------



## TomGreg (May 4, 2021)

I received my Ambassador C300-30 yesterday! Order was placed on April 8th, took a bit to prep for shipping, then about 7 days cross country on a truck. Shipping is what it is, and this was much quicker than other manufacturers based on being stock alone.

I'm very excited as this is my first table saw (spoiled) but everyone has told me if I could, buy the best I could afford and don't ever look again. I've just got it down to the basement with the help of 6 other strong arms. Looks very good so far in build and finish/paint. Hopefully this amazing color holds up! The main table top has a small scratch in it and I'm still assembling the rails etc.

Directions are minimal, but I had warning and that's part of the fun, just remember to open it up and take off the motor lock/brace thing it ships with!

One surprise is the build date, this saw has a manufacturing stamp of 2019. I wonder if others have similar ages or if they found a pile in the warehouse for the last sale? Anyway, it looks and feels solid and I expect my kids will have to figure out what to do with it when I go in 50 more years! I'll post a review in time, can't wait to actually get it running.

Cheers!


----------



## Meisterburger (Jun 26, 2020)

I finally got a call from the shipper to receive my saw. Was stuck in a switching hub for 3 weeks since they did not have the manpower to unload and pack trailers on time. And I bought during the March sale event. Thanks Covid.


----------



## PLShutterbug (Feb 16, 2021)

> I finally got a call from the shipper to receive my saw. Was stuck in a switching hub for 3 weeks since they did not have the manpower to unload and pack trailers on time. And I bought during the March sale event. Thanks Covid.
> 
> - Meisterburger


OT: Actually, thanks all the COVID naysayers for not following CDC guidelines, and thereby needlessly prolonging this pandemic - and causing all kinds of misery and - for us - plain inconvenience. Let's put blame where it squarely belongs: not on the disease, but on those who refused to take sensible, minimal precautions that would have stopped it months ago.


----------



## Joel_B (Aug 14, 2014)

I actually got a nice email back from Harvey and they offered to discount the shipping to $210.
But that still leaves the total at $1709 vs $1194 for the Grizzly G0771.
I am not seeing why the Harvey should be over $500 more, they are basically the same.
The Harvey does have a deeper table at 31.5" vs 27" for the Grizzly and has a nice miter gauge.
I am not sure if the deeper table makes much of a difference, it seems 27" is standard for most saws.
If I could get it on sale then maybe it would appeal to me.
The fence on all of these saws scares me. I would probably take the Delta fence off my Craftsman saw and throw away the fence that comes on the new saw. I also started looking at Powermatic PM1000, from what I read it seems the dust collection may actually work. I was also thinking it is made in USA, but turns out it's not. Probably Taiwan or China like everything else. It's a lot more money but I am thinking I won't have to hold my nose when I make the purchase.


----------



## PLShutterbug (Feb 16, 2021)

> I actually got a nice email back from Harvey and they offered to discount the shipping to $210.
> But that still leaves the total at $1709 vs $1194 for the Grizzly G0771.
> I am not seeing why the Harvey should be over $500 more, they are basically the same.
> The Harvey does have a deeper table at 31.5" vs 27" for the Grizzly and has a nice miter gauge.
> ...


Actually, the best comparison from Grizzly is the G0899. Like the Harvey (but unlike the G0771), it has overhead dust collection. The 0771 and 0899 are otherwise very similar. The 0899 is $1,350. I have seen the Harvey on sale at least monthly since early February at $1,299-1,349, so really the differences are:

- $150 shipping (Grizzly vs.$210 (Harvey): advantage Grizzly
- Cast iron (Grizzly) vs. phenolic (Harvey) right extension. Some like one; others like the other. You can buy a cast iron extension from Harvey for $200.
- 31" rip (Grizzly) vs. 36" rip (Harvey): ad Harvey
- 27" table depth (Grizzly) vs. 31" (H): ad Harvey
- table front to blade center 15.5" (G) vs. 18.9" (H): ad Harvey
- $10 fuse to convert from 110 to 220 (G) vs. included (H): ad Harvey
- Standard miter gauge (G) vs. Compass (H): to most posters here, ad Harvey

I have an old Craftsman 12" saw with 19" to center of the blade, just a bit more than the Harvey. That extra room in front of the blade is really nice.

For my money, the Harvey is clearly a better value.


----------



## PLShutterbug (Feb 16, 2021)

I got an email this morning about a huge Mothers Day sale at Bridge City (owned by Harvey) starting tomorrow. I will post again once it is up, and let the group know if the HP saw is on sale.


----------



## Joel_B (Aug 14, 2014)

Looks like they dropped the price today on the Alpha HW110LC-36P, it is now $1319.


----------



## PLShutterbug (Feb 16, 2021)

> Looks like they dropped the price today on the Alpha HW110LC-36P, it is now $1319.
> 
> - Joel_B


That's better … did you ask them if you can just drive over and pick it up? That eliminates the freight charge entirely.

I'm on an extended vacation right now and even thought of taking a road trip from here near Seattle to pick it up myself, but eventually figured that was not the best use of my time … not to mention the expense of driving my Silverado 1500 through California the long way - twice. Great scenery, but it's a long ways to LA.


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

Dead on! That is what killed the Laguna for me. Only about 9 inches!. 
I did make some clamp on extenders. They work great. I have the "old" 27 inch table and already had an Osborn gauge, so the standard gauge is actually better as I use it on my band saw. Everyone had different needs.



> I actually got a nice email back from Harvey and they offered to discount the shipping to $210.
> But that still leaves the total at $1709 vs $1194 for the Grizzly G0771.
> I am not seeing why the Harvey should be over $500 more, they are basically the same.
> The Harvey does have a deeper table at 31.5" vs 27" for the Grizzly and has a nice miter gauge.
> ...


----------



## Joel_B (Aug 14, 2014)

Wow lots to consider here. I measured my Craftsman and the table is 27" deep and 18" from front to center of blade.
Seems odd that the G0771Z is only 15.5" from front to center of blade.
I am 5'8" and don't have long arms so I don't want the blade too far away but also not too close.
I wanted to avoid having 220V installed but now I am rethinking that and possibly the G1023RL.
This will be the last saw I ever buy.
Harvey said I could pick up the saw, but renting a truck with a lift gate and driving it 100 miles each way would probably cost more than shipping.


----------



## PLShutterbug (Feb 16, 2021)

> Wow lots to consider here. I measured my Craftsman and the table is 27" deep and 18" from front to center of blade.
> *Seems odd that the G0771Z is only 15.5" from front to center of blade.*
> I am 5 8" and don t have long arms so I don t want the blade too far away but also not too close.
> I wanted to *avoid having 220V installed* but now I am rethinking that and possibly the G1023RL.
> ...


15.5" is pretty standard for 10" saws. The Harvey is exceptional here.

The Harvey Alpha HW110LC, like all saws we are discussing, comes pre-wired for 110v. Lots of people use 2HP saws at that voltage. Regardless of the saw you buy you could try it factory wired and decide for yourself whether you need the 220v conversion. I have 220 already in my shop so it's a done deal.


----------



## Joel_B (Aug 14, 2014)

Does anybody have feedback on the overhead dust collection on the Alpha HW110LC-36P?
Is it effective, can you leave it on for most cuts?
Improved dust collection was one of the things I was hoping for on a new saw.
But it seems every saw whether it is Grizzly, Harvey, Laguna or Powermatic seems to have many complaints.
It seems it is normal to have dust collect in the cabinet and then clean it out periodically.
I guess it is somewhat better than an open contractor saw though.
I work in a open garage so it is not as bad as a closed workshop.


----------



## LowShoe (Jan 8, 2021)

I got the overhead on the 52P.

I like the saw a lot but the dust collection is not great. Overhead hardly works at all. I plan on tweaking it but I just haven't had the time. I have read on this forum of some hooking up a shop vacuum. Hooked on Wood has the 3" and it appears to work fine. I think part of the problem is the suction on the entire system. The gap between the table and the frame is open and this will be the first thing I will do.


----------



## sansoo22 (May 7, 2019)

They definitely have some design flaws in their dust collection. Gaps between cabinet and table top are a big one. You need some gaps to get proper velocity to your DC but the gaps around the adjustment wheels is plenty for that.

The Alpha series with the dust shroud under the blade seems like a poor design choice to me. Saw blades throw dust in all directions. Im of the impression a cabinet saw is better off letting that all fall straight thru with the floor designed to direct it towards the 4" port.

Lastly the stock overhead collector has too many bends in it. You need a lot of air velocity to make up for the turbulence those bends are going to produce but its pretty standard industry design. The Shark system they have is a MUCH better design but my god the price the tag on it.

I'm not an owner of one of their saws but have had them on my short list when my shop electrical is upgraded and i have budget room for a full cabinet saw. These dust collection issues are things I have been keeping track of as additional costs to get the saw running how I want it.


----------



## Joel_B (Aug 14, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback on the DC.
I guess I cannot count that as an advantage compared to other saws, probably about the same.


----------



## JPin (Feb 5, 2021)

I have my Alpha HW110LC-36P all set up. I have abandoned using the overhead dust collection because I like to see the blade while I am cutting. I have a Delta dust collection system connected directly to the saw and have no problems with a lot of extra dust. I am using the standard insert.

I found it difficult to get the fence system lined up with the blade. After some help from Harvey support we got it lined up.

I am waiting for delivery of my right cast iron wing. It keeps getting delayed because of COVID and unloading at the port.

Overall I am very happy with it. It has a lot of power and cuts just about anything.

Question: Do we have to buy our saw blades from Harvey?


----------



## Reap (Feb 1, 2021)

> Lastly the stock overhead collector has too many bends in it. You need a lot of air velocity to make up for the turbulence those bends are going to produce but its pretty standard industry design. The Shark system they have is a MUCH better design but my god the price the tag on it.
> 
> - sansoo22


This is the reason I bought the Shark system along with the saw. The sale they had going on, i couldn't pass it up. I haven't had a chance to use it yet, but once I do, i can let you know how it works out. I'm hoping to get my dust collection up this weekend so i can make some damn sawdust.


----------



## Reap (Feb 1, 2021)

> I have my Alpha HW110LC-36P all set up. I have abandoned using the overhead dust collection because I like to see the blade while I am cutting.


The Shark overhead upgrade solves that problem. it gives you protection, allows you to see the blade and the dust collection is supposed to be better (still waiting to test that part)



> I found it difficult to get the fence system lined up with the blade. After some help from Harvey support we got it lined up.


This was a pain in the butt for me also at first, but after I figured it out, it was pretty simple. Also, pretty damn accurate!



> Question: Do we have to buy our saw blades from Harvey?


No, you can buy your blades from basically anywhere. As long as its 10" blade, you can use it on the saw.


----------



## Scoobydoo (Apr 21, 2021)

@JP: I don't think you have to buy saw blade from Harvey. The ring on the arbor can be removed with hex keys and it will be just like any other saws. First thing I did after receving the saw was to rewire it to 230V and never look back. 
I wonder if you also notice those unpleasant 2 behaviors on your saw:
- when I pulled the riving knife out or insert it back, I noticed the whole blade + arbor thing moves up or down a little bit, maybe 1/4". When I turn off the saw, it makes some strange noise, probable due to that movement.
- lots of dust accumulate inside the cabinet and it is everywhere.


----------



## Joel_B (Aug 14, 2014)

Regarding the riving knife, looks like you need buy one for $42.99 for thin kerf blades.
Is that correct?

Thanks


----------



## Reap (Feb 1, 2021)

@Joel_B: That is correct. It comes with a standard size riving knife. If you intend to use thin kerf blades, you would need to buy the thin kerf riving knife from them. I bought the 4hp saw so there was no need to go thin kerf. I will be using standard size blades.


----------



## JPin (Feb 5, 2021)

> The Shark overhead upgrade solves that problem. it gives you protection, allows you to see the blade and the dust collection is supposed to be better (still waiting to test that part)


I don't have $900 to spend on it


----------



## JPin (Feb 5, 2021)

> @JP: I don t think you have to buy saw blade from Harvey. The ring on the arbor can be removed with hex keys and it will be just like any other saws. First thing I did after receving the saw was to rewire it to 230V and never look back.
> I wonder if you also notice those unpleasant 2 behaviors on your saw:
> - when I pulled the riving knife out or insert it back, I noticed the whole blade + arbor thing moves up or down a little bit, maybe 1/4". When I turn off the saw, it makes some strange noise, probable due to that movement.
> - lots of dust accumulate inside the cabinet and it is everywhere.
> ...


I rewired my saw to 220V too.

I didn't notice the 1/4" play i the riving knife. I will have to check it out.

My saw makes a noise when it starts. It is a little shriek, then it is fine.


----------



## PLShutterbug (Feb 16, 2021)

> Regarding the riving knife, looks like you need buy one for $42.99 for thin kerf blades.
> Is that correct?
> 
> Thanks
> ...


I buy DeWALT two-packs of 32 and 80 tooth 12" blades for my Craftsman. They have a similar 10" pack. They are very sharp, hold their edge well and when I last looked, they fit the Harvey diving knife even though they are thinner than a "standard" 1/8" thick blade.

The Harvey blade arbor expects a 5/8" hole, which is standard for 10" blades.


----------



## TomGreg (May 4, 2021)

Not sure the cost, but found this guy on YouTube who retrofit a sawstop guard on his Harvey HW110 from 2016/17: 




Seems like there might be other options if the stock system isn't living up to your desire. I'm trying to decide if I should bite the bullet and buy the router table insert, dust housing…. and *think* about the expensive fence they offer… or just wait and build/buy a stand alone router table.


----------



## PLShutterbug (Feb 16, 2021)

> Not sure the cost, but found this guy on YouTube who retrofit a sawstop guard on his Harvey HW110 from 2016/17:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was thinking about this too (for when I get the saw …) but a screaming deal came up on Grizzly for a lightly used Grizzly/ShopFox W1728 so I bought that and the Bosch 1618EVS (?) router he had mounted. Since setting it up and using it, I don't know how anyone would be happy with a router table attachment on their table saw. And I had never considered either one before …

It is great to set up the router table and do that thing it does, and set up the table saw and do that thing IT does, and not have to worry about banging wood into either one.

The only problem is that now I have even more stuff in my shop/my wife's half of the garage. But that can be solved with jewelry - maybe.


----------



## sansoo22 (May 7, 2019)

> I was thinking about this too (for when I get the saw …) but a screaming deal came up on Grizzly for a lightly used Grizzly/ShopFox W1728 so I bought that and the Bosch 1618EVS (?) router he had mounted. Since setting it up and using it, I don t know how anyone would be happy with a router table attachment on their table saw. And I had never considered either one before …
> 
> - PLShutterbug


I'm considering installing one in my table saw but with the big caveat that I intend to use it for round overs only. I already have a router table with a fancy fence and its getting a lift when i get my new 3hp router soon. Since I would have a spare Milwaukee why not put it in the table saw so I can batch out drawer box parts and then ease all the edges right at the table saw. Ideally I'd like it in the left wing so I don't accidentally slam the TS fence into a router bit when I inevitably forget to lower it.

If jewelry alone doesn't do the trick maybe try a jewelry box with brand new jewelry in it. So you not only bought her something nice you used the shop which encroaches on her space to build something nice. So far that has gotten me out of a few budget issues. As in she is the sole member of the budget committee and I tend to spend more on the shop than the committee has allotted.


----------



## PLShutterbug (Feb 16, 2021)

> If jewelry alone doesn t do the trick maybe try a jewelry box with brand new jewelry in it. So you not only bought her something nice you used the shop which encroaches on her space to build something nice. So far that has gotten me out of a few budget issues. As in she is the sole member of the budget committee and I tend to spend more on the shop than the committee has allotted.
> 
> - sansoo22


I rarely type this but sometimes it is appropriate: LOL.

Good idea, except. I have so many projects going now that building a jewelry box, while pleasant for me, will just irritate her more since it will postpone other higher-priority tasks.

She generally allows me to make a lot of budget decisions. After 40 years together she finally is starting to trust me.


----------



## PLShutterbug (Feb 16, 2021)

> Ideally I d like it in the left wing …
> 
> - sansoo22


Won't that pretty severely limit the width of a piece to the left of the blade?


----------



## sansoo22 (May 7, 2019)

I don't think so. For round overs I never use a fence unless its a very thin piece and in that case will just have to set up the router table. So the only thing that might be in the way is the bit if I forget to lower it back down. Otherwise its just like a normal table saw most of the time except the left wing has a hole in it.


----------



## Joel_B (Aug 14, 2014)

I am still in decision mode:

Grizzly G0771Z $1142 with current 5% discount available 6/24/21
This is cheapest option and is adequate for my use.
The shorter distance to the blade is not a show stopper for me.
I would probably move the Delta fence from Craftsman saw to this one.
I would have money left for accessories like blades and Jessum stock guides that I have been wanting.

Grizzly G1023RL $1640 with current 5% discount available 8/21
This has 3HP motor, built like a tank and probably my first choice right now.
But I would have to spend $300 to get 220V outlet installed and wait until August.
While the heavy weight has some advantages I am little concerned about getting it onto a mobile base.

Harvey Alpha HW110LC-36P $1559 with current sale price available 5/25/21
Deeper top and upgraded miter gauge. Overhead dust collection seems worthless. Not sure about the fence.
Again may use my Delta fence.


----------



## TomM (Jan 20, 2009)

So I'm bumping back and forth between the Harvey Alpha and the Grizzly G1023RL. I don't think I will notice a big difference between 2 and 3 HP, but I do like the extra table size of the Alpha series. What I'm concerned about is the stoutness and trueness of the trunions. I previously had an old Grizzly contractor saw that would change the X blade axis when I would adjust the tilt. Meaning the rear of the blade would mover towards the fence when I changed blade tilt angle. A major pinch issue! My present saw, a Ridgid R4511 has a problem where the rear of the blade moves side-to side when I raise or lower the blade height. I always need to over-raise the blade, then come down to the height I want. I'm hoping to buy my "last" table saw soon as I'm soon to retire and would like to devote more time to woodworking.
So to anyone who has the Alpha 36P, can you comment on the trueness of the trunion adjustments ?

Tom in Central PA


----------



## PLShutterbug (Feb 16, 2021)

I pulled the trigger (again - I had a personal situation in early March after my first order that is now resolved) on the HW110LC-36p this morning. Harvey has a flash sale for three units at $1,319 and I grabbed one.

I'm thinking of four other accessories plus the portable mounting solution, and will appreciate any thoughts.

1. *Thin-kerf riving knife*. On my 12" Craftsman I've been using DeWALT Contractor series 32- and 80-tooth blades. They are extremely sharp, provide a nice clean cut and they have a 0.095" kerf. Looks like the standard riving knife is too wide, so I should order the thin-kerf knife. Thoughts? Other opinions on blades?

2. *Zero-clearance insert*. I've been using a shop-made insert on my Craftsman; is there a particular advantage to buying the Harvey one? It seems like there is a way to lock this in place and then easily remove it. But it is $80 …

3. *Cast-iron extension table*. The saw comes with left cast-iron and right phenolic extension tables. I'm thinking of adding an additional cast-iron extension to put immediately right of the table, and then mounting the phenolic to its right both to provide more working room and to help protect the rails. I've also heard that the cast-iron tables are more true than the phenolic. Have others done this same thing, and are you happy with the combination? Or is everyone happy with the phenolic-only solution? My current Craftsman has just two stamped-steel extensions.









(This saw is now for sale … if you know anyone in the Seattle/Olympic Peninsula area looking for a nice saw at a good price, please private-message me. Since taking this photo I've upgraded it with a 36" right-rip rail and fence.)

4. *Replace factory-supplied tape*. I just installed a new rail and fence on my old Craftsman, with Starrett steel tape. I like it - it was absolutely accurate. I especially like that it is divided into 32nds for the first foot, then 16ths after. The pictures of the HW110LC saw show its provided tape is only divided by 8ths. Is this still correct? If so I'll get another Starrett, or maybe the FastCap L-R/R-L reversible tape so I can have finer gradations.

I also plan to put this on the *Grizzly Bear Crawl All-Swivel HD Mobile Base*. I like that all four wheels on this base swivel making it easy to move the saw around my shop. My Craftsman is mounted similarly. My Delta drill press is on a mount where the two front wheels swivel and the back are fixed - it is a real hassle moving it around, especially if I get into a tight fit and have to continuously back-and-fill to move it. Thoughts?


----------



## Reap (Feb 1, 2021)

@PLShutterbug



> 1. *Thin-kerf riving knife*. On my 12" Craftsman I ve been using DeWALT Contractor series 32- and 80-tooth blades. They are extremely sharp, provide a nice clean cut and they have a 0.095" kerf. Looks like the standard riving knife is too wide, so I should order the thin-kerf knife. Thoughts? Other opinions on blades?


Since you are getting the 2 HP model, this would be a good accessory to get for it. I have the 4hp, so there is no reason to ever need a thin kerf blade. There is plenty of HP for full kerf.



> 2. *Zero-clearance insert*. I ve been using a shop-made insert on my Craftsman; is there a particular advantage to buying the Harvey one? It seems like there is a way to lock this in place and then easily remove it. But it is $80 …


I bought the Zero clearance as well. It is good to have if you plan on using the saw immediately. It does save time from having to make one, though you will eventually end up making a few for different things. Its good to have at the start. It is held in place with a single screw with allen key screw and is pretty easy to take off and put on. I like it.



> 3. *Cast-iron extension table*. The saw comes with left cast-iron and right phenolic extension tables. I m thinking of adding an additional cast-iron extension to put immediately right of the table, and then mounting the phenolic to its right both to provide more working room and to help protect the rails. I ve also heard that the cast-iron tables are more true than the phenolic. Have others done this same thing, and are you happy with the combination? Or is everyone happy with the phenolic-only solution? My current Craftsman has just two stamped-steel extensions.


I went a little over board and i have 2 cast iron tables to the right of mine lol. Mine came with one and i got the extra. I'm glad I did. This is a good option to get since they offer it for that saw. It will also increase the overall length so that is a plus.



> 4. *Replace factory-supplied tape*. I just installed a new rail and fence on my old Craftsman, with Starrett steel tape. I like it - it was absolutely accurate. I especially like that it is divided into 32nds for the first foot, then 16ths after. The pictures of the HW110LC saw show its provided tape is only divided by 8ths. Is this still correct? If so I ll get another Starrett, or maybe the FastCap L-R/R-L reversible tape so I can have finer gradations.


The tape is adequate, but i will be replacing it for something better. for a few extra bucks, you can find a better one.


----------



## PLShutterbug (Feb 16, 2021)

> 4. *Replace factory-supplied tape*. I just installed a new rail and fence on my old Craftsman, with Starrett steel tape. I like it - it was absolutely accurate. I especially like that it is divided into 32nds for the first foot, then 16ths after. The pictures of the HW110LC saw show its provided tape is only divided by 8ths. Is this still correct? If so I ll get another Starrett, or maybe the FastCap L-R/R-L reversible tape so I can have finer gradations.
> 
> The tape is adequate, but i will be replacing it for something better. *for a few extra bucks, you can find a better one*.
> 
> - Reap


Thanks, Reap for all the suggestions. Basically my thoughts as well.

Bold, above: "for a few extra …" Are you suggesting that for a few extra bucks I can find a better one than the Harvey-supplied one, or a better one than the Starrett I got or the FastCap I'm considering as well?

I do like the FastCap because it is far longer than the rip fence allows, and I can take the other end, turn it over and use it as a right-to-left for left-side rips. Although, in 25 years of owning my current saw I have never once felt like I was deprived because I currently don't have that capability.

I bought the Starrett because I liked the measurements. Anyway.


----------



## Durden (Apr 26, 2021)

Rockler sells a nice tape that is 32nds the first foot, and 1/16th after. The fastcap one is only 1/16ths I believe.

I covered my regular insert with zero clearance tape from fast cap and so far its worked out great. If you need a new kerf cut for whatever reason it's fast to remove and pretty cheap, maybe like $2.

I have a 4hp, and the normal riving knife mine came with was a thin kerf one. I thought it was supposed to come with a full kerf, but I don't care. I'm using my saw quite a bit more, and any way to make me use to the blade guard the better.

I got the bora stand that all 4 wheels swivels and it's great. I'd bet the grizzly will be the same.

Last thing on the tape, of you can by a new one before the saw gets there. The powder coat on my rail did not survive removing the factory supplied one.


----------



## Shanearoonie (Dec 28, 2020)

I can attest that the Grizzly All-Swivel base works great with the Alpha.


----------



## PLShutterbug (Feb 16, 2021)

> Rockler sells a nice tape that is 32nds the first foot, and 1/16th after. The fastcap one is only 1/16ths I believe.
> 
> I covered my regular insert with zero clearance tape from fast cap and so far its worked out great. If you need a new kerf cut for whatever reason it s fast to remove and pretty cheap, maybe like $2.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I looked at the Bora base and it was twice the price of the Grizzly so I ordered the latter. It will be here tomorrow.

I looked at one video that showed installing the tape - is it pre-installed with the Alpha?


----------



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

Rather than getting a "better" tape, consider the Wixey digital fence readout. I've used one for many years and it is more accurate than the tape ever could be. Plus, the digital readout makes it easy to see the numbers.


----------



## sansoo22 (May 7, 2019)

> Rather than getting a "better" tape, consider the Wixey digital fence readout. I ve used one for many years and it is more accurate than the tape ever could be. Plus, the digital readout makes it easy to see the numbers.
> 
> - EarlS


How often does the Wixey need "zeroed"? I've considered getting one but my wixey angle gauge can throw itself off a degree or so when its just magnetized to the table saw top. Its quite likely I got a bad unit since I haven't heard others complain but the Wixey fence gauge isn't exactly cheap so figured I'd ask first.

My delta 36-725T2 tape starts to get long around the 10" mark as if it was stretched. By the time you get to 30" its almost a 16th long. I've been thinking of replacing it but if the Wixey holds its zero point well I may just get that. When i upgrade to a bigger saw the Wixey can move to it.


----------



## roofner (Feb 24, 2012)

Stumpy nubs just did a cool tools on thatsaw


----------



## Mike_in_STL (Dec 8, 2016)

I love the fact that Harvey jumped into the tablesaw market with their own offering. It just makes my Laguna Platinum dovetail saw that much more current. Harvey built the saw for Laguna, then Laguna discontinued it. I've had mine since June of '19. It's been a very reliable tool.


----------



## thestdnt (May 21, 2021)

I've been lurking on this site for a while - finally joined up because I could use a little advice.

I'm looking at the Harvey and Grizzly 2hp saws because I don't think I have room in my breaker box to add a 220 circuit AND maintain the 20amp circuit I had added a few years ago without what might be major surgery on the panel.

I was looking at the Laguna F2 also, but the shorter distance to the front of the table is basically the same as my current Bosch 4100, so it seemed to be a lesser upgrade.

I'm leaning really heavily towards the Harvey because it seems to be a bit more polished compared to the Grizzly. I really like the idea of the overarm dust collection, but from what I'm reading it seems that it isn't THAT helpful. For those using it with a real dust collection setup vs just a shopvac, does it make a reasonable difference?


----------



## Scoobydoo (Apr 21, 2021)

I was in the same situation. Last time I checked, the Grizzly won't be available until late fall but I could get the Harvey in a few weeks. 
The Harvey came with all the kits to rewire and it will draw only 8A at 230V. I highly recommend you do it.
As for dust collection, I use a 1.5HP dust collector to hook up with the Harvey and the shopvac to clean up after cuts. Yes, you will need both of them!!!



> I ve been lurking on this site for a while - finally joined up because I could use a little advice.
> 
> I m looking at the Harvey and Grizzly 2hp saws because I don t think I have room in my breaker box to add a 220 circuit AND maintain the 20amp circuit I had added a few years ago without what might be major surgery on the panel.
> 
> ...


----------



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

> Rather than getting a "better" tape, consider the Wixey digital fence readout. I ve used one for many years and it is more accurate than the tape ever could be. Plus, the digital readout makes it easy to see the numbers.
> 
> - EarlS
> 
> ...


Zeroing the Wixey fence readout is really quick and simple. I don't even realize I do it anymore. Basically, you touch the fence against the blade, push the reset button and that's about it.


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

> @Joel_B: That is correct. It comes with a standard size riving knife. If you intend to use thin kerf blades, you would need to buy the thin kerf riving knife from them. I bought the 4hp saw so there was no need to go thin kerf. I will be using standard size blades.
> 
> - Reap


Me too, though I am cutting out a knife from an old saw blade anyway, just in case. 
They have NO solution for thin kerf with the blade guard.


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

> Rather than getting a "better" tape, consider the Wixey digital fence readout. I ve used one for many years and it is more accurate than the tape ever could be. Plus, the digital readout makes it easy to see the numbers.
> 
> - EarlS
> 
> ...


On my list. Is it really accurate better than a 64th over the full distance?


----------



## metolius (May 26, 2016)

oh ! Stumpy Nubs acquired an HW110 on a cool tools segment


----------



## Mike_in_STL (Dec 8, 2016)

> oh ! Stumpy Nubs acquired an HW110 on a cool tools segment
> 
> - metolius


He spoke highly of it too.


----------



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

> On my list. Is it really accurate better than a 64th over the full distance?
> 
> - tvrgeek


tvr - I haven't taken the time to verify that claim but I haven't had any problems with drift.


----------



## Reap (Feb 1, 2021)

@EarlS

Do you have the wixey on a Harvey Saw? If so, did you have to modify it to work? did you have to drill holes or was it able to connect right to existing nuts in the fence?


----------



## thestdnt (May 21, 2021)

For those that have the Alpha, and are running 115/120v - is it a standard plug style? The diagram in the instruction manual seems to have a different plug. This matters b/c I have an electrician coming Friday to run some additional power in the garage. I'm also having a 30amp breaker installed.


----------



## Shanearoonie (Dec 28, 2020)

> For those that have the Alpha, and are running 115/120v - is it a standard plug style? The diagram in the instruction manual seems to have a different plug. This matters b/c I have an electrician coming Friday to run some additional power in the garage. I m also having a 30amp breaker installed.


It has a NEMA 5-20 plug with one of the flat prongs turned sideways. If you have a 20-amp outlet that accepts a sideways prong on the left side, you're good to go.


----------



## TomGreg (May 4, 2021)

Might go for that Wixey digital gauge, just setup my Ambassador the other day, but didn't move the fence to the more commonly used orientation.. now that I did the tape is way off . First time table saw owner problems.

Anyway, I've very happy but getting a little bowing on some crosscuts (only using the mitre gauge as a poor man's sled till I build a real one). Hopefully it's just amateur use and not a real issue. Also the fence lock has a loud pop sometimes when locking, and i definitely see some deflection on the far side, but again probably need to spend more time getting her dialed in properly. Wish I had a local guru to stop in!

The table itself seems good, i was able to get -.002 on the right wing, and -.003 on the left wing setting it up solo. I think with another set of arms I could have done even better!


----------



## Shanearoonie (Dec 28, 2020)

> Also the fence lock has a loud pop sometimes when locking, and i definitely see some deflection on the far side, but again probably need to spend more time getting her dialed in properly. Wish I had a local guru to stop in!


This Alpha is also my first table saw, so I'm likely going through all the same noob issues as you. I find my confidence severely lacking, and so I obsess over the setup. As best I can tell from my quadruple checking, I have the blade, fence, and miter slots within 0.002" of one another, and I'm trying to tell myself that's good enough. It seems I get straight cuts (once I figured out that my test piece WASN'T straight on the fence side and fixed that…). But I sometimes get a very fine "hair" on the bottom edge of the cut, so maybe I still need a little nudge.

Regarding your fence lock, not sure if you're doing the same thing as me, but originally when I put the fence on, the little metal tongue was not dropped down vertically. Instead, it was up in horizontal position on top of the rail rather than hanging down in front of it. I didn't notice this for a bit, but the fence would not lock as solidly as I would expect and it scratched the crap out of the top of my rail. It wasn't until I moved it a significant distance that I noticed this. Took it off, flipped the tongue down, and it's been good solid locking with negligible deflection ever since.


----------



## MarkSL51 (Jun 3, 2021)

I am interested in the HW110-LC but was wondering for all those that have this saw, are you satisfied with the 2HP? Are you using thin kerf blades or standard kerf? I have 220 in my shop and could go with a 3HP saw if necessary.


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

I put a little bit of foam in the loop of the fence lock paddle to keep it in alignment. Polished the cam surface and tuned the fence setscrews for just the right tension. ( and still square)

Now have a Wixey. On the C-300, center fence bolt was right. Had to drill 3 holes. ( they give you a drill) 
Biggest improvement was D&D v-belts. Huge difference in how smooth. Of course, the Alpha runs the better multi-rib belts. I don't know if the Chinese multi-rib are any better than their V belts, which are total crap. 
Went to a 60 tooth Amana blade. Better. Of course, 24 tooth CMT for rip. Thin kerf knife on order. I use an Osborne miter gauge and sleds. Getting to like the aluminum fence low position. Making a phenolic face and already have a sacrificial MDF face.

2, 3 or 4? Well I had a 1 3/4 contractor and thin kerf were required to rip 3 inch oak. I was not to sure about the 2 HP either, though the new design of the Alpha was attractive. I wish they did a 3 HP. So I bought the C-300.


----------



## kajunframer (May 29, 2021)

I recently purchased the Ambassador. It have been pleasantly surprised. If you leave out the "bells and whistles", meaning unnecessary features, it is the equal of any other saw available. A solid machine.


----------



## geggry (Jul 24, 2020)

> I am interested in the HW110-LC but was wondering for all those that have this saw, are you satisfied with the 2HP? Are you using thin kerf blades or standard kerf? I have 220 in my shop and could go with a 3HP saw if necessary.
> 
> - MarkSL51


Mark, I purchased the Alpha HW110LC-36P about a year ago and I have been very impressed with it. I bought the 110V model. I have not put anything thicker than 2 inches on it and it worked fine. I am using a Diablo 50tooth thin kerf blade but I will upgrade that blade shortly to a Freud 60 tooth and I will update you on that performance. It should do a lot better: $100 blade vs $40. The saw is a beast, heavy and sturdy and stays accurate time after time. The price has gone up over the last year but I think that has happened for every business; because of the pandemic and circuit shortages going on. If I had 220V in y=my garage I would have gone with the 220V model myself, but I am a beginner woodworker and right now 110V does fine for my use.


----------



## geggry (Jul 24, 2020)

Question guys:

I have the Harvey Alpha HW110LC-36P and I have had it for about a year. I am noticing some vibration in the front around the height adj. handwheel. I do not feel much vibration anywhere else. Just wanted to know if anyone else has experienced the same or maybe someone could suggest what I could do about it.

Thanks, for your help guys.

Jeff


----------



## LowShoe (Jan 8, 2021)

Had mine since January. No problems. Maybe it needs to be blown out with some air. I would also look at lubrication or belt tension.


----------



## LowShoe (Jan 8, 2021)

I have the 4HP. It has cut everything that I have thrown at it. I use thin kerf.


----------



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

> @EarlS
> 
> Do you have the wixey on a Harvey Saw? If so, did you have to modify it to work? did you have to drill holes or was it able to connect right to existing nuts in the fence?
> 
> - Reap


I have a Delta Unisaw with the Wixey, but I'd think it should work on a Harvey saw since it has a Biesmeyer style fence.


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

I put a Wixey on my C-300 a couple weeks ago. Just had to drill a couple holes. Seems to work. In hind sight, I would have followed my first impulse to cut it down and only have track to the right of the blade so the splice is further away from the blade, so any inaccuracy the splice causes would be less frequent. I use it for rough work. For final cuts, it is still a steel rule for me. Going to adapt some other jigs I made for multiple repeat different setups.

Gee, I hope someone who is a serious woodworker can drill a hole. It even comes with a bit. One hole did line up.

Vibration: Belts! The alpha has a better multi-rib belt, but they can still be bad. Even the slightest misalignment can cause vibration. Anyway, check the alignment and tension If in doubt, but a quality belt. Gates, COnti, D&D etc.


----------



## LowShoe (Jan 8, 2021)

I just got a wixey and you do have to drill four holes. Also I had to fabricate a strike plate so I could have a reference point.


----------



## MarkSL51 (Jun 3, 2021)

Jeff, thanks for the info on the Alpha HW110LC. I really like the features on the saw but was concerned that it's 2Hp and would have enough power. I can't even tell what my current saw is but I believe its barely 1HP and it bogs down and burns the red oak I've been using in a project. I would probably convert HW110LC to 220, which would make it more efficient but not more powerful. The Alpha HW110S is 4hp but it looks like it needs a 30A circuit, while I only have 20A, in my workshop. Most of my projects so far have be less than 2 inches so the 2HP may be fine for me too

Let me know how the Freud blade works for you.


----------



## geggry (Jul 24, 2020)

Reply from my earlier question:

First I'd like to thank you guys for the quick response to my question. I blew the motor and the gears out some and checked the belts and it was a tad out of alignment. That did help a little on the vibration, but still. So I also went to cleaning around the blade shroud. Did some wiping and vacuuming turned the saw on and low and behold the arbor nut was misaligned. I had replaced the blade with a Diablo blade MONTHS ago and it just started vibrating about a week ago. I mean since November 2020. I aligned it correctly and turned the saw on, and no more vibration. Just like day one. Gaaaaaaht Daaang!!

Thanks, much.

Jeff


----------



## MarkSL51 (Jun 3, 2021)

Has anyone used a dado stack with a sacrificial fence using the Harvey style hi-lo fence? Did you remove the low aluminum fence or clamped to both? Has their been any challenges making jigs for that fence? My old saw the more standard square tube for the fence.


----------



## Durden (Apr 26, 2021)

> Has anyone used a dado stack with a sacrificial fence using the Harvey style hi-lo fence? Did you remove the low aluminum fence or clamped to both? Has their been any challenges making jigs for that fence? My old saw the more standard square tube for the fence.
> 
> - MarkSL51


Yes to both. I used a jointed 2×4 and used the microjig dovetail clamps to hold it to the high fence, worked perfect. My problem was my diablo dado set and the arbor are the exact same size, and a huge pain in the ass to get on and off. But the fence was no issue, and if your smarter than me you could make the sacrificial fence the correct thickness to use the low fences measuring gauge.


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

I noticed the shaft is petty precise. ( Older Freud set) 
I have several aux fences. Made up a few MDF that slip in place of the Aluminum channel. Or you can take it off and make a traditional "U" drop over.

I poo-poo'd the high low when I first got it, but have come to really like the low fence.

I put on a Wixey so scale is not a problem, except I find I use a ruler most of the time anyway.


----------



## DavidStratton (Aug 7, 2009)

At the moment I am planning to get the Alpha HW110S-36. Question is how has Harvey customer service been recently? I see the current estimated ship date is Nov. 30. Other question is when do they actually bill your credit card, day you order or day they ship. We moved a couple of years ago and I went from having a great 90s era Unisaw with Biesemeyer fence to a Bosch contractor saw. I clearly was spoiled by the Unisaw. I really want a good cabinet saw.


----------



## LowShoe (Jan 8, 2021)

I got the 52" model with the 4 hp motor. The saw is a beast. I have had the saw since January. It is a great saw. The only complaint that I have is on the dust collection. I'm going to tackle that soon. The problem is that top is not sealed well to the cabinet. So a lot of air is sucked through the gaps. As far as shipping it is probably due to supply chain issues. I had one thing in my order that was out of stock and they didn't charge me until it shipped. I haven't called them in a while but they usually would respond within 24 hrs. Best luck calling them in the afternoon.


----------



## DavidStratton (Aug 7, 2009)

Enough procrastination. I called and placed my order for the Alpha HW110S-36. They WILL deal on price so don't be afraid to ask. Estimated ship date is currently Nov. 30 but everyone knows how that can change. From what I can decipher I will probably need to rewire my 220 line since it is just a 20 amp and it appears they want a 30 for the 4hp saw which I think means I have to pull out the 12ga wire and go to 10ga. If anyone thinks differently on that please speak up.


----------



## LowShoe (Jan 8, 2021)

Harvey recommends 30 amp. Cerro wire has a chart at https://www.cerrowire.com/products/resources/tables-calculators/ampacity-charts/.

I ran a 10 Guage too. It is worth the time and $ to do this right. It becomes a saftey issue with 12 possibly overheating and causing a fire.

I have a sub panel in my shop so this was an easy (relatively) fix.

Good luck. You are going to enjoy having this work horse.


----------



## WilsonLR (Oct 21, 2021)

I'm doing a shop layout. The saw needs to be tucked in a corner. All I can find are dimensions that include the overhanging bits like DC and fence. Can someone tell me the dimensions of an Alpha HW110LC-36P with the over blade DC removed and the front to back dimension from front fence rail to rear fence (including the rails but not the fence? TIA


----------



## MarkSL51 (Jun 3, 2021)

I have had the HW110-LC-36 since August 2021. DC seems to be spotty, so I just put some foam between the table top and base. Has anyone done anything else to improve DC? Has anyone purchased the Harvey router table set up that mounts to the right of saw blade? I would like to have the router table as part of the saw to save space but being a hobbyist, the Harvey fence seems way fancier than I need. I don't know of another fence that would work with the 31 " table of the Alpha, has anyone made one for the saw?


----------



## LowShoe (Jan 8, 2021)

Mark

I got the 52 model in January. I took out out the second wing and added a router wing. I modified a Rockler top to fit in the place of the second panel. I believe your model only has one panel. I also build a torsion box and used some Bora Heavy duty (1500 lbs) model casters. These do the trick to move this beast around.

As far as DC goes this is probably one of the weakest point of the saw. What I ended up doing was removing the rear splitter connection. Instead, I mounted a 45 degree take off. Then in the cabinet I connect a 4" wye splitter. One side of the wye I reduced to three inches and the other side I just left open in the cabinet. Next I used spray foam and sealed the front, left and rear sides where the table meets the cabinet. This is the area that has the greatest loss. Regarding the overhead, I am also modifying this too. I purchased an overhead arm from PSI but have not installed it yet. After I did the other modification probably 80-90% of the dust gets sucked up by the DC. A little still ends up in the cabinet but it is greatly reduced. When I turn on the DC you can actually feel a suction at the insert. If you use the zero clearance insert very little blows back on the blade.

I am nut sure if Harvey fully thought out the dust collection part of this saw. The rest of the engineering on the saw is excellent. To me it absolutely makes no sense to have a 1" or greater gap on three sides of the saw and not expect a huge pressure loss.

I will take some pictures of my set up tomorrow and post them to this blog.


----------



## gbarnas (Sep 25, 2021)

> Has anyone purchased the Harvey router table set up that mounts to the right of saw blade?
> 
> - MarkSL51


I just received the saw and router table. I decided to mount it left of blade in place of the tiny wing that usually goes on that side. Bolts lined up and I had it mounted in minutes. With it on the left side, all work on router table or saw progresses in the same direction. Mounting it on the right side would require routing from the "back" of the saw. I have a 10-drawer Craftsman table / Outfeed platform on the back end of the table saw, so that would not work well for me. Either way, clamping a couple of 2×4s to the table provided enough support to quickly mount, align, and secure the wings to the table by myself. I had the whole saw unboxed, off the pallet(s) and set up in about 3-4 hours - not bad for a 64 year old working alone! I drilled two 1/8" holes in the fence to secure a small steel strap that drives the Wixey digital scale. 3 of 4 mounting brackets used the existing holes in the fence rail, so I just need to drill/tap one small hole to fully secure the sensor guide.

I sprung for their fence and am impressed with how it stays perpendicular to the table. I replaced a Rockler/Bench Dog and their "pro" fence and there's no comparison. I'm just waiting to get the replacement Incra Mast-R-Lift plate from Incra to replace the Rockler-size plate. The guides look like any standard fence would fit, and I can confirm that my Rockler/Bench Dog ProFence fits perfectly, although sized for 27" and not 31.5". Probably not a real issue, though.

I'm probably going to add some high density foam where the cabinet meets the table top. I've used 1/2" pipe insulation successfully on my prior saw for this. Thick enough when sliced in half, compresses easily and springs back to size for a tight fit. At under $2 for a 48" length, its a simple, effective, and inexpensive solution that doesn't permanently modify the saw, and unlike AC window foam, doesn't turn to dust. I'm still waiting for delivery of some spiral pipe to arrive for the new shop, so I might have some more feedback on the dust collection capability later in January.

I will say that I'm really impressed with the Harvey equipment, service, and the delivery. I got the 14" band saw in November and the saw showed up 2 days before Christmas. Both drivers rolled the equipment right into the garage.


----------



## LowShoe (Jan 8, 2021)

Mark

As I mentioned yester I made several modifications. Here are some pictures. Feel free to ask any questions regarding the pics.


----------



## MarkSL51 (Jun 3, 2021)

Thanks for the info and the pics.

What kind of router table and fence did you mount in your Alpha? I was looking for an alternative to the Harvey fence, as I don't believe I need something that fancy. Although I got the Alpha because of the wider 31" table I wasn't any other router tables would fit.

Thanks


----------



## LowShoe (Jan 8, 2021)

Mark

I picked up a table top from Rockler. Initially I was going to use a piece of phenolic plywood but I was at the Altamonte Springs Rockler and the store had a floor model top on sale. I had to trim it a little to fit it in.

I have a Bosch router and a Jessem lift. I also added the dust bucket from Rockler which comes with the DC splitter. The Jessem lift is not the same opening as the Rockler lift so I had to fix the opening too.

I picked up some 80/20 aluminum and fabricated my own fence. I added a precision adjustment to the fence.

Overall the whole setup works great.

If you are using a lift I would recommend getting offset wrenches for the collect nut. Overall I probably have about $400 into the entire setup not including the router.

I bought the router with the intent to have it permanently installed. I have several other routers for other tasks. Right now the Bosch router is on sale at Woodcraft. You might be able to pick it up a little cheaper from other vendors.


----------



## gbarnas (Sep 25, 2021)

The fence rails on the Harvey 800-series router table wing are exactly 24" O-C. My Rocker/Bench Dog fence dropped right in to the Harvey slots. Although it wasn't as wide as the Harvey fence, it would not be an issue, and I could extend the fence face pretty easily. I imagine that any commercial fence would work with the Harvey table.


----------



## dlos (Jan 24, 2020)

Has anyone recently worked with Harvey to negotiate a better price?

I'm in the market for a new saw, currently running a 20+ year old Jet contractor saw that won't cut 90 degrees - no matter what. Upgrading to a cabinet saw and looking at Harvey, and SS. I do NOT have 220 in my shop today, adding that is additional cost of around $2000. I am NOT electrically oriented in any way, an electrician would do this if I go with the 3HP option.

My dilemma is two-fold. 2HP vs 3HP on the Harvey, or 1.75HP vs 3HP on the SS. There is a fairly significant price difference between Harvey and SS, for reasons everyone knows of and I am not against the main reason, just not sure I want to pay for it.

As a hobbyist, the largest cuts I am making today are 8/4 hardwoods, maybe an occasional 10/4 hardwood. I don't see a need accommodate larger stock at this time, but who knows. Will the Harvey 2HP handle 8/4 and 10/4 without bogging and burning?? I know this depends on variables such as blade choice and condition, saw alignment etc. so for the purpose of answering the question, let's assume alignment and blade choice are optimal.

The additional cost of increasing the electrical capacity in my shop has prevented me from making a move for close to a year now, frustrating, but is so hard to pull the trigger on the larger HP units knowing that they are essentially double the price. There are many accounts of people saying both that the 2/1.75HP units can handle larger stock no problem, and that they won't and just go big out the gate - buy once cry once….

Still seeking clarity here, thanks!


----------



## RClark (Jun 1, 2012)

> ...
> I m in the market for a new saw, currently running a 20+ year old Jet contractor saw that won t cut 90 degrees - no matter what. Upgrading to a cabinet saw and looking at Harvey, and SS. I do NOT have 220 in my shop today, adding that is additional cost of around $2000. I am NOT electrically oriented in any way, an electrician would do this if I go with the 3HP option.
> 
> ...
> ...


I won't talk to the comparison of Harvey versus other brands; I've never used the Harvey.

But I will talk to the electrical side of your question. What's the amperage capacity of your 120V electrical service? The Harvey's 2HP motor has a spec requirements of 16 Amps, while the SawStop 1.75 is 13 Amps. Either should be on a 20 Amp circuit for best performance. I'm not saying the Harvey WON'T run on a standard 120V 15A circuit, but I think it will be easy for the Harvey to trip that breaker; similarly with the SS 1.75HP machine.

I was looking at the SS 1.75 when I first upgraded to a cabinet saw in 2012. I was reluctant to jump into a bunch of electrical work. My shop was being run off of a single 120V 15A circuit with two duplex outlets, and that circuit was shared with wall outlets in the family room. Once I realized that I really needed to upgrade the power, I went ahead and moved to 220V circuits in the garage where I had the shop.

Bottom line: depending on your situation, you may be looking at a need to upgrade power anyway, even if you stay at 120V circuits.

Good luck.


----------



## WilsonLR (Oct 21, 2021)

I was ready to buy the Ambassador when they discontinued it. I weighed the Grizzly equivalent G0899 against the LC110 and was tempted to get the Harvey but didn't. In the end, I'm glad I didn't as the extra depth of the Harvey would have been a pain to work with, fit in my shop and limited my cast iron router table choices. I find the 27" depth of the G0899 and its landing zone size to be perfect for me (5'11"). Any more would mean a lot more walking around to get the board after it clears the guard. It's an spect I didn't think of when shopping. YMMV


----------



## LowShoe (Jan 8, 2021)

Les;

I purchased the Alpha 52p Version last year and love everything about the machine. The only issue I have is the dust control. I had to make some modifications to get it to work better.

Power is great (4hp) and the one I received had most thing tight upon arrival with very little adjustments. A little on the fence was the only thing off.

I like the longer landing zone in front of the blade. I'm 5' 8" and have no problems. I also added a modified Rockler top for a router wing.

This machine is very heavy duty a it cut straight and square. BTW Harvey is having their new years sale going on right now.


----------



## dlos (Jan 24, 2020)

Thanks for the reply, I hadn't considered this angle prior to reading this. There are 2 20amp circuits in my shop today, but they are 115v, not 220v. If I go with the #HP saws, I'd need 220v, as I understand electrical needs for them (I am very uneducated in electrical matters sadly). Appreciate the advice!



> ...
> I m in the market for a new saw, currently running a 20+ year old Jet contractor saw that won t cut 90 degrees - no matter what. Upgrading to a cabinet saw and looking at Harvey, and SS. I do NOT have 220 in my shop today, adding that is additional cost of around $2000. I am NOT electrically oriented in any way, an electrician would do this if I go with the 3HP option.
> 
> ...
> ...


----------



## LowShoe (Jan 8, 2021)

FYI

Harvey is running their New Years Sale until January 13.

Regarding the 220 circuit. I had this issue several years ago. However, I was able to do my own electrical. I ended up setting up a sub panel in my detached shop and then added one 220 drop. This gives me the option of the more powerful equipment. Also, all of the drops and outlets in the shop are 20 amp circuits. I'm happy I did this and it was worth the time, money and effort.

Good Luck.


----------



## hawkspoon01 (6 mo ago)

> FYI
> 
> Harvey is running their New Years Sale until January 13.
> 
> ...


I recently had the opportunity to use a harvey table saw for the first time and I have to say, I was impressed! The saw was easy to use and cut through the material like a hot knife through butter. I would definitely recommend this tool to anyone who is looking for an easy and efficient way to cut wood.


----------

